# ****End of the year Vitamins/Supplements challenge****



## Esq.2B (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey ladies! I was just reading the thread re: which challenges we'd like to see in 2010 and a few posters said vitamin challenges.  I'd completely forgotten the vitamin challenges we used to have.  I've been slacking off on taking my vitamins in the past few months and I'd like to get back into the habit of taking them.  I figure that way it won't have to be one of my many New Years resolutions .

(Taken from Tiffers old Vitamin challenge thread ):

If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time! 

**The Rules**  
-Take your vitamins daily
-When you take your vitamins, check in here to tell us. That way the thread can be bumped to remind other challengers to take their vitamins.
-List which vitamins you're taking, and at what dosage/
-There are no off days! Vitamins must be taken faithfully every day. NO excuses!

This is a 3 month challenge that will begin on Monday October 5 and will end on December 31. When the challenge is over, post your before and after pics!!!

So who's with me? 




*Participants*

 
Myself
LoveLiLi
Chaosbutterfly
SelfStyled
Ladysaraii
simplyconfident
Simply1908
buddhas mom
lynnstar
Nappy  in the City
mj11051
shan 20001
Jturner7156
Gracie
seemegrow
LovingLengths
Brttster
MondoDismo
laurend
dscampbell
dontspeakdefeat
caligirl2385
Urban
SmilingElephant
aprilbiz
MochaEyeCandy
Panamoni
AvaSpeaks
polished07
Highly Favored08
Kerryann
bablou00
TryaGAINpearl
enveed1
yaya24
sheba1
SunnyDee
kimdionneca
s1b000
cutenss
Letta
Stacy_TheLady
BellaLunie
BGT
Baddison
LIKI51
Aggie
Song_of_Serenity
Sade'
Minnie


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds good - I'm in. I need some motivation to start taking my vitamins again because they've been sitting around collecting dust for the last few months.

ETA:

Okay, I've been hearing about fish oil, but I'm going to hold off on purchasing that until I can start taking the supplements I already have on a daily basis.

Cellfood mixed in my water bottle
Chlorella - at least 3 grams
Flaxseed oil - 2 tablespoons
EPO - 1300 mg
Primal Defense - 1 or 2 caplets
Pure Skin - 2 tablets
My Egg shake


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 4, 2009)

:reddancer:
Whee, dreams do come true! 
I'm in!

ETA:
I'm taking:
5000 mcgs of Biotin a day
1000 mgs of Garlic x 2-3 a day

I plan on adding Chlorella in the next few weeks (once payday comes) and possibly Spirulina as well. I'm also considering acai for overall health.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 4, 2009)

This is EXACTLY what I need.  Thanks OP.  I am in.  I just took my Trader Joe's Hair Skin and Nails Vitamins.,2G MSM, 1000 iu Vitamin D.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in. I'm interested in keeping on track and seeing what vitamin brands and combinations people take

ETA: My supplements

Spring Valley HSN 
Acidophilus
MSM (have to look at amt)

Considering adding Fish Oil and odorless garlic (if I get OCT)


----------



## simplyconfident (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm down. I think this is an excellent way to end out the year. I will latter post my supplements and dosages.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in ...

Maxi Hair - 2 per day
Flax,Borage,Omega Capsules - 2 per day

I will be adding Coconut Oil Capsules this week...


----------



## buddhas_mom (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in. I've decided to start taking liquid multivitamins. I want to see if there is a difference in my overall health and not just my hair. So an ounce of Glacial milk multi complete, 1000 mcg of biotin and 1000 mg of MSM (just one pill
each) a day.


----------



## lynnstar (Oct 4, 2009)

I want in!! 

I just bought Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus w/ MSM yesterday - 2 per day

And I will be buying Carlson's Very Finest Fish Oil Lemon flavored tomorrow


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 4, 2009)

lynnstar said:


> I want in!!
> 
> I just bought Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus w/ MSM yesterday - 2 per day
> 
> And I will be buying Carlson's Very Finest Fish Oil Lemon flavored tomorrow



I also am eyeing the Carlson, can this be purchase in store or online only?


----------



## mj11051 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in

Taking 1/2 teaspoon of MSM
1 tablespoon of vitamin C
Going to get a multi vitamin tomorrow.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 4, 2009)

I started today:

This morning, I took a NAC 600mg,Puritan's Pride Mega Vitamin (hi potency) multi, iron, and Vit C 1000mg.

(I'm anemic so I need that extra iron, though I don't plan to take the iron every single day since my multi has a little in it)

Tonight, I took a Vit-C and an L-Lysine 500 mg.

I have to go out and purchase some Biotin 5000mcg.

Also, normally I'll only be taking one Vit-C per day (instead of the 2 like today) and I'll be taking ALA 200mg in the a.m.

I'm also going to take a spoonfull of flaxseed oil at some point during the day.


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in. I know I need to start this up again, just to get rid of these that I've had forever... 

I'll be taking:

Multivitamin
Vitamin C
Iron
MSM
Chlorella
Flax Oil


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in...taking:
Biotin...1,000 mcg
Flaxseed...1,000 mcg
B Complex
Collagen (maybe...if wal-mart sells it)


----------



## Gracie (Oct 5, 2009)

Count me in.

Multi Vit/Multi Mineral
MSM
Biotin
Flaxseed Oil


----------



## seemegrow (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in.  I take a multi, MSM, EPO, coconut pills, NAC L-cysteine and biotin. Occasionaly I take aloe vera juice and kelp.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, it's the first official day of the challenge.  Since I take so many supps, I split them.

This morning, I just took:

Multi
NAC
Flaxseed
ALA
Vit C


----------



## onelove08 (Oct 5, 2009)

ETA:


Okay, I've been hearing about fish oil, but I'm going to hold off on purchasing that until I can start taking the supplements I already have on a daily basis.

Cellfood mixed in my water bottle
Chlorella - at least 3 grams
Flaxseed oil - 2 tablespoons
EPO - 1300 mg
Primal Defense - 1 or 2 caplets
Pure Skin - 2 tablets
My Egg shake
[/QUOTE]


How do you like taking the cell food? I have been taking it for almost a month. I am not sure if I notice anything.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 5, 2009)

This challenge came just in time for me, as I have recently started taking vitamins consistently. I was going to wait until the end of the year anyways to decide whether or not to continue usage. I am not sure about the dosages.

I am taking these supplements for my hair, skin, nails, joints, weight, breast, buttocks, and overall health.  The vitamins/supplements that I will be taking are:

Shen Min DHT Blocker (2x day)
Nioxin Recharging Complex Supplements (1x day)
Biosil (5 drops 2x day)
Maca 500mg (1x day)
Melatonin 1-3 mg (1x every other day)
Garlic Oil 1000mg (1x every other day)

I was also thinking about adding fish oil and iron, but I already have a load on me, so I better take it slowly.


----------



## Britt (Oct 5, 2009)

_I'm in._
_I'm taking _

_Multi _
_MSM powdered capsules_
_Silica gel caps_


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, this morning, I took 5000 mcg of Nature's Bounty Biotin. That's all my Biotin for the day, so yay.
Along with that, I took 1000 mg of Life Fitness Garlic.
I'm supposed to be taking 4000 mgs a day, so I have to try to fit in another three pills.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been taking it for a few weeks and really haven't noticed anything at all yet. Hopefully, I'll get some results soon - increased energy, glowy skin, something.




onelove08 said:


> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How do you like taking the cell food? I have been taking it for almost a month. I am not sure if I notice anything.[/QUOTE]


----------



## maxineshaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooooh I wanna join.  Challenge numba 2 

I have really been on my vitamin game lately.  I am so proud of myself-no more wasted money.  The other day I actually finished off a bottle of Calcium and got to throw it away because I had used them all as opposed to the pills expiring.


Here's what I'm taking (and have been doing so everyday for about two weeks):

Spectravite daily vitamin (qty. 1)

Calcium with vitamin D 600 mg (qty. 2)

Fish, Flaxseed, Borage Oil 1200 mg (qty. 2)

Odorless Garlic 1000 mg (qty. 4)


So far I'm not sure if the differences I noticed are due to the vitamins (my complexion has really improved/my nails are much stronger, but I have given up potato chips, pop, and have required my lunch and dinner to have a huge serving of dark green vegetables). I've decided to stick with these vitamins for at least 4-6 months.  I'm really curious to see if my hair shedding will improve.


ETA: One thing I wanted to mention was preparing my vitamins at night has really helped me to remain consistent with my vitamin intake.  Because I take about nine pills/day, I do not think I would be as consistent if I took them out of the bottle.


----------



## laurend (Oct 5, 2009)

Can I join?  I have been taking vits for the last 3 months.  

GNC hair skin and nails
Flaxseed oil 3000mg(my eye doctor told me that much for my dry eyes)
EPO 3000mg (thinning crown due to hypothyroidism)

I'm going to add probiotics 1 soft gel a day.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 5, 2009)

I want to join!!!!!!!!! I'm a newbie, so is there anything I need to do to join...other than take my vitamins everyday???? 
Carlson's Very Finest Fish Oil
MSM
HSN
Vit B & C Complex
Biotin
Chorella ( will start today)


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^ No you don't need to do anything additional.

BUT ladies, remember to stop in everyday and post which vitamins you've taken.  It will serve as good encouragement for everyone else and as a reminder for everyone else to take their supps.  And remember at the end of the challenge, we're going to post before and after pics.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooooo, I am in. 

I actually started taking last month.  I have vits that are in my reggy now but as soon as I finish then I won't take them anymore. I just wanted to use them before they expired. Also, some vits are for overall healthy too but I can't leave those out because if I get mega hair growth I need to be fair and let everyone know exactly what I am taking.

I am currently taking:
Vitamin C 1000mg
Gelatin w/calcium carbonate 1680mg
Amino acid complex 2 tabs 
Bromelian 500mg
Super Chlorella 1000mg
Grapefruit seed extract (finishing this one off)
Biotin 5mg
Silica 1500mg
Chlorophyll 50mg
Ultimate 10 probiotic 13 billion organisms
Carlson's Fish oil 2 teaspoons
Colloidal Silver 1 teaspoon


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 5, 2009)

Took my Daily Hair Vitamins, Vitamin D, and just 1g of MSM, I will slowly work myself up to 2G.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 5, 2009)

Took my 1,000 mcg biotin and 1,000 mcg flaxseed. Will start the b-complex tomorrow.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm in! i'm taking 2 of each a day:
vitality multivitamin
gnc hair, skin, and nails

day 1...CHECK


----------



## Urban (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in!!

I've only got a Centrum Multivitamin, might start taking Lysine again.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 5, 2009)

Day 1, done.  I used my just a pinch measuring spoon which I think equals 1/4 tsp which I think is 1000 mg.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 5, 2009)

I took everything on my list.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, just took my night time supps.  L-Lysine and I took a Zinc for the heck of it.

Normally, biotin will be at night time w/ the L-Lysine and maybe even a b-complex.  WOW, seems like so much stuff lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in....i'm currently taking Vitamin Shoppe's HSN vitamin...i'm halfway through the bottle already...been takin up faithfully for about 3 weeks now.

I want to try Nioxin tho...i here so many good reviews on them.


----------



## aprilbiz (Oct 6, 2009)

I like this.  I'll join.  I have been taking GNC Women's Mega Ultra.  Looking to add Biotin tomorrow and will do a full list then.

Took both my GNC horse pill vits today.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 6, 2009)

Already took my:
Biotin 1,000 mcg
Flaxseed 1,000mg
BComplex


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 6, 2009)

So far this morning, I have only taken a shen min, nioxin, and 5 drops of biosil... The rest will be taken throughout the day, and 2 at bedtime.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been back on my supplements since the first of October, I bought a one year supply. I take them every morning with breakfast. 

Jamieson Super Multi-vitamin (39 vitamins, minerals & nutrients)
Jamieson Calcium Magnesium & Zinc (1000mg/500mg/60mg)
Jamieson Vitamin C (500 mg)
Puritan's Pride CoQ10 (200 mg)
Puritan's Pride Biotin (5000 mcg)
Puritan's Pride Vitamin D (5000 UI)
Puritan's Pride MSM Powder (3000 mg)


----------



## panamoni (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in!  I'm going to start today.  I'll be taking:
- Hair, Skin & Nails Vitamins (includes 12mg of Biotin, 200 mg of MSM, etc.)
- Evening Primrose Oil (2600-3900mg)
- Multi-vitamins (Andrew Lessman Women's packets except for the Vitamin E capsule)
- Flaxseed (1 teaspoon ground)
- Protein Powder (half a scoop)
- Chlorella powder (gradual increase since July)

The last three things go in my daily morning fruit shake (generally Green Machine,  bananas, strawberries, honey & blueberries).


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in. Here is my list that I actually take anyway:

GNC Ultranourishair (2x Daily)

GNC Biotin (2x Daily)

GNC Flaxseed Oil Pills (3x Daily)

GNC Evening Primrose Oil (2x daily)

I'm taking two pills of each. I might bump up the Flaxseed pills to 3 each but we shall see.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 6, 2009)

Id like to join if thats ok, I know Im a day late but the supps I take are:
Shaklee Vitlea complex multi vit
Natures bounty hair and nails w/ 3000 mcg of biotin
and another 2000mcg of biotin 
Super b complex 

Thats all for now but I want to try the chlorella and fish oil Im still reading up on it


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 6, 2009)

This morning I took:

PP Multi
PP NAC
PP Vit-C
PP ALA
PP spoonful of Flaxseed Oil


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 6, 2009)

Today, I took my Biotin but I've only had 1000 mgs of garlic. 
I'm going to have a snack soon, so when I do that, I'll take another garlic pill.
I really need to be doing better with that...


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 6, 2009)

Checking in. I took all my supplements today. I'm drinking my egg shake now.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 6, 2009)

Just took 1 L-Lysine supp.  I'm going to buy Biotin tomorrow so I can take that at night too.

Oh and I took an advil for these awful CRAMPS.


----------



## Prisangela (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in, 

currently taking :
MSM 3G
B-Complex (1 tab)
vitamin A & Vitamin E
prenatals (1 tab)


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 6, 2009)

glad this thread was bumped...almost forgot to take my evening pills.  day 2...check


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 7, 2009)

Checking in for last night....day 2 down


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 7, 2009)

Count me in 

One- Rainbow Light Women's One Multivitiamin/ Mineral
Two-Love Whole Foods- Omega -3 1000 MG Fish Oil
Two-Silica Caps with Calcium- Body Essentails
One- Chocolate Protien Shake


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 7, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Jamieson Super Multi-vitamin (39 vitamins, minerals & nutrients)
> Jamieson Calcium Magnesium & Zinc (1000mg/500mg/60mg)
> Jamieson Vitamin C (500 mg)
> Puritan's Pride CoQ10 (200 mg)
> ...


 Just had breakfast and my vits.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 7, 2009)

Hope its not too late for me to join

I took
Natures Bounty Ultra Women 2
Natures Bounty Hair skin and  nails
Natures Bounty Biotin 10,000
Natures Bounty Vitamin E 
Natures Bounty Vitamin d 2
Natures Bounty omega fish oil 2


----------



## TryaGAINpearl (Oct 7, 2009)

Count me in TOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be taking:
B Complex 
Cod Live Oil
Garlic Tabs

I will be picking up some new things at GNC today and will update my post with the new additions!

Happy Hair Growing!!!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 7, 2009)

Yaaaaaaay more people have joined!!! 

Ladies, don't forget to check in daily to let us know you've taken your supps.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 7, 2009)

LoveLiLi said:


> Checking in. I took all my supplements today. I'm drinking my egg shake now.


 

What's in this egg shake of yours?  I might have to try.


----------



## enveed1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I just heard of this new company out called Dynasty.I will be using their vitamins.I don't get a chance to come on here much since I have 4 small babies,but I love to jump on and see what is new and what people are doing with their hair.Since I stopped breast feeding,I can start using hair vitamins again. My girlfriend uses this companies products and she swears by them. I will kepp you updated.By ther way, I am in on the challenge.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 7, 2009)

Enveed1, your hair is beautiful in your avatar...


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay, I just updated the OP w/ the names of the people who've joined the challege so far.  If we get any more participants, I'll update the OP as they join.

I haven't even taking my supps today because I haven't eaten yet.  I'm going to eat now and I'll report back once I've taken my supps.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 7, 2009)

I took my vits at lunch time. Yay me!!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 7, 2009)

Please add me -

I take:

3 grams chlorella
3 grams maca root powder
multi vitamin (Geritol complete)
vitamin c
garlic
folic acid
horsetail


----------



## laurend (Oct 7, 2009)

I added my probiotics yesterday.  I take my vits throughout the day. Off to take my hair & nails right now.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm late on this thread. I always miss challenges....

I want to Join!!!

and its funny because I've just started up on my vits this past 3 weeks after a long vitamin/supplement hiatus (due to me trying to avoid cystic acne, but since i'm getting that acne even without the vits anyways, i might as well take the vits to make my hair grow healthier. at least then i'll have healthy hair and healthy acne!)

So far, I'm taking:

prenatal vitamin 
Biotin
super B-complex
MSM

I haven't taken hair pics all year (lot of setbacks) but I will take some this week for my starting pics to compare with December!


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 7, 2009)

Just took

Multi
NAC
Vit C
Flaxseed Oil


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 7, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> What's in this egg shake of yours? I might have to try.


 
It's the eggshake from the 'Drink Your Way to Waistlength hair' thread.
I stick with the main ingredients and added fruit and honey - delish.

My mix includes:
3/4 cup vanilla soy milk
1 raw egg
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
1/2 banana
3 large strawberries
1 tblspn honey

I use frozen fruit so the smoothie is very refreshing. You could tweak it to your liking by adding the fruit of your choice. I've always had thick hair, but there is a noticeable difference between the couple of inches that just grew in and the rest of my hair. Keep in mind that I'm natural, so the fact that I can tell a difference in the appearance of my newgrowth is saying something. 

I'm going to keep taking this shake until I reach my goal length - this eggshake is going to have my hair looking like LynnieB's.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, I have taken Biosil, Shen Min and Nioxin.. The rest will be at bedtime... it is hard to check in then... but I will try


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm failing to check in already, hehe. I've been doing good. I just had a little emergency last night and neglected to take Flax Oil. I took some first thing this morning to make up for it though.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay, yaya24 and SunnyDee, I added you two.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Oct 7, 2009)

Took mine today


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi, ladies.

I took all my supplements and I'm drinking my egg shake.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 7, 2009)

Took all:
Biotin 1,000 mcg
Flaxseed 1,000
B Complex


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Checking in!
I took my Biotin this morning, and I got my full dosage of garlic!
I can't wait to start taking chlorella.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ooooh I just ordered a 3 month supply of Viviscal!  Is it too late to join?  This will be great to keep me accountable


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, it's not too late!  You're in!


----------



## Urban (Oct 8, 2009)

I've taken my multivitamin for the last 3 days. YAY me!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 8, 2009)

I took everything today except for my chlorella. I will have to catch up tomorrow and up my intake to 6 grams. I am running low and need to reorder


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 8, 2009)

Im in!!! 

I just started advocare again last wk. It is a pack of pills that hits pretty much everything I need.

Also taking extra Biotin and Vit D3


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 8, 2009)

Took all mine:
biotin/b-complex,flax


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 8, 2009)

Took mine

1 Mullti
2 Fish oil


----------



## polished07 (Oct 8, 2009)

Took my vits I forget to check in yesterday but I took them then too  HHG!


----------



## panamoni (Oct 8, 2009)

Had my morning shake.

I forgot to mention that I HATE taking pills.  
I'm not having too much trouble taking my hair, skin & nail vits, and the evening primrose oil, but I'm having the hardest time taking my multivitamin.  When I finish the Andrew Lessman brand, I'm going to switch to something with less pills (preferrably one or two).  The problem is I don't think I'll finish those for another year (I didn't cancel the audo-ship and I have about two tubs).   I do like the Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins, so when I finish the brand I have now, I'll reorder those.   

Well, enough complaining -- while I'm at it, I'm going to take some vits right now.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 8, 2009)

Natures Bounty Ultra Women 2
Natures Bounty Hair skin and nails- i have to get a new bottle its official finished
Natures Bounty Biotin 10,000
Natures Bounty Vitamin E 
Natures Bounty Vitamin d 2
Natures Bounty omega fish oil 2


Ordering Shen Min hair vitamins next week i cant wait


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 8, 2009)

LovingLengths said:


> The vitamins/supplements that I will be taking are:
> Shen Min DHT Blocker (2x day)
> Nioxin Recharging Complex Supplements (1x day)
> Biosil (5 drops 2x day)
> ...


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to join in. I am taking:

Omega 3-6-9
Chlorella
Spirulina
Cod liver
Garlic
Calcium/Mag
Vitamin C


adding more Fish oil and MSM and B vitamin 

Thanks, this challenge should help me stay on track!


----------



## laurend (Oct 8, 2009)

Checking in: This morning, 1000mg flaxseed oil, 1500 EPO.
                  Afternoon: GNC skin hair and nails, porbiotics
                  Evening: 1000mg flaxseed oil, 1500mg EPO


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

Just took:

NAC
ALA
Vit C
Multi


----------



## s1b000 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just saw this challenge today for the first time and would like to join.  I confess, I've been slacking the last 3 months.  I will restart with my multi-vitamin mix + garlic + fishoill + spirulina + b vitamins + biotin ( you see why I stopped) to get back on track.  In the meantime, wondering if anyone has tried something called JarroSil which is for hair skin and nails.  It is on sale this week at my local vitamin store and thought I might try it to cut down on the number of things I have to take.  Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay you're in!!! 

I haven't tried the JarroSil but maybe someone will log in who can help!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 8, 2009)

So far so good... taking the mutlivitamin and gnc hair,skin, and nails twice a day


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Had my morning shake.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I HATE taking pills.
> I'm not having too much trouble taking my hair, skin & nail vits, and the evening primrose oil, but I'm having the hardest time taking my multivitamin. When I finish the Andrew Lessman brand, I'm going to switch to something with less pills (preferrably one or two). The problem is I don't think I'll finish those for another year (I didn't cancel the audo-ship and I have about two tubs). I do like the Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins, so when I finish the brand I have now, I'll reorder those.
> ...


 
Have you looked into liquid vitamins?  Some people have had success with liquid vitamins.  I thought about taking liquid amino acids but I don't feel like kicking out that extra money.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

Kimdionneca said:


> I want to join in. I am taking:
> 
> Omega 3-6-9
> Chlorella
> ...


 
Hopefully it keeps me on track too! I completely slacked off once August hit.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

Ladies, I tried to update the list with everyone's name.  If I forget to include your name, please let me know and I'll update the OP ASAP.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey, ladies. 

I took all my supplements today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey hey!

I took my evening supps.

L Lysine
Biotin 
Flaxseed Oil


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 9, 2009)

All supplements taken.  This weekend I'm going to look at tweaking them


----------



## Letta (Oct 9, 2009)

I want in too, but I need to check in with my doctor first.  I haven't taken any supplements for months because it reacted bad with my rx but it could've been the added stress.  I will call my doctor or the pharmacy anyway just to see what they say.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay, we'll be waiting.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

ladysaraii said:


> All supplements taken. This weekend I'm going to look at tweaking them


 
Tweaking them in what ways?  Do you feel like you're taking too many or too little? 

I swear I feel like a druggy with all these supps I'm taking.  Oh well.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 9, 2009)

I just say this thread and I wanna join too.  Vitamins are one things that I DON"T slack on.  Please add me to the list.  I will edit to post vitamins once I am at home.(at work right now)

ETA:  
5,000mcg Biotin
6,000 IU Vitamin D
500mg Vitamin C
1 gm Chlorella 
2 gm Spurlina
660 mcg Kelp

Need to replenish my Omega 369 and a Hair vitamin


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 9, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Tweaking them in what ways?  Do you feel like you're taking too many or too little?
> 
> I swear I feel like a druggy with all these supps I'm taking.  Oh well.



Me too....I usually take my biotin in my room, away from the eyes of others, but I carry my garlic supps in my purse/backpack, because I take them throughout the day. And whenever I pull out the bottle to take one, people give me the ill side-eye and kind of inch away.  I wonder what they think I'm taking. 

Also, I ordered my Chlorella and Spirulina. I was going to buy them from Vitamin World next week, but I just couldn't wait.  I got them from AllStarHealth.com. Has anyone ordered from them before? I think I'm going to be ordering from them for the rest of my life, because I placed my order at 5:07 pm, and they shipped the same day at 6:22pm.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too....I* usually take my biotin in my room, away from the eyes of others*, but I carry my garlic supps in my purse/backpack, because I take them throughout the day. And whenever I pull out the bottle to take one, *people give me the ill side-eye and kind of inch away*.  I wonder what they think I'm taking.
> 
> Also, I ordered my Chlorella and Spirulina. I was going to buy them from Vitamin World next week, but I just couldn't wait.  I got them from AllStarHealth.com. Has anyone ordered from them before? I think I'm going to be ordering from them for the rest of my life, because I placed my order at 5:07 pm, and they shipped the same day at 6:22pm.


 

   at the bolded! I know EXAAAAACTLY what you mean!  

I'm too ashamed to admit that I'm taking all of these supps for my hair.  So I have to make up silly reasons, like energy, and to prevent from getting sick due to the weather change, etc. Sound like junkies for real right.  

Yeah, I went and purchased some Biotin from Walgreens yesterday.  I almost ordered it online but I couldn't wait either.  Luckily, Walgreens was having a Buy 1 Get 1 sale on their Nature's Bounty Vitamins so I picked up 2 packs.  I got my fix.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

jturner7156 said:


> I'm in...taking:
> Biotin...1,000 mcg
> Flaxseed...1,000 mcg
> B Complex
> *Collagen* (maybe...if wal-mart sells it)


 
Hey, if Wal-mart doesn't sell Collagen, maybe you can try L-Lysine.

It helps to improve the body's formation of Collagen.  It's why I'm taking it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 9, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> at the bolded! I know EXAAAAACTLY what you mean!
> 
> *I'm too ashamed to admit that I'm taking all of these supps for my hair.  So I have to make up silly reasons, like energy, and to prevent from getting sick due to the weather change, etc. Sound like junkies for real right.*
> 
> Yeah, I went and purchased some Biotin from Walgreens yesterday.  I almost ordered it online but I couldn't wait either.  Luckily, Walgreens was having a Buy 1 Get 1 sale on their Nature's Bounty Vitamins so I picked up 2 packs.  I got my fix.




Smh...the things we do for some beautiful hair.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 9, 2009)

Done and done. I want to start taking hydrolyzed collagen too...damn it! If my MasterCard gets swiped one more time its gonna combust.


----------



## Britt (Oct 9, 2009)

_I just took 1 MSM capsule along w/ a BioSil capsule. _

_I will take the other two after lunch along w/ my multi. _

_I would jump for joy if these supplements would allow me to stretch my relaxers a bit longer._


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 9, 2009)

Took Mine:
Biotin:1,000 (thinking about upping this to 2,000 beginning next week) 
Flaxseed: 1,000
B-Complex


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Oct 9, 2009)

Took mine too! I was thinking about adding MSN but I think that I'm gonna let that one slip. 

I might take Iron though. Iron helps to strenthen the hair correct?


----------



## panamoni (Oct 9, 2009)

Ran out of fruits to make my shake.  Taking 2 of 3 HSN vits and 1 of 3 EPO's right now.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 9, 2009)

I took all most of my vitamins today. A big hand full.
just need to take some more fish oil with dinner along with 1 calcium pill and 2 last chlorella pills.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Done and done. I want to start taking hydrolyzed collagen too...damn it! If *my MasterCard gets swiped one more time its gonna combust*.


 


I know right!  I'm hoping I have enough supps to get me through the end of the year.  I'm soooo tired of spending $$$$.  Now I'm regretting I didn't rack up when PP had their buy 1 get 2 free sale. 




Brittster said:


> _I just took 1 MSM capsule along w/ a BioSil capsule. _
> 
> _I will take the other two after lunch along w/ my multi. _
> 
> _I would jump for joy if these supplements would allow me to stretch my relaxers a bit longer._


 
I hear the MSM loosens up the texture a bit so you may be able to stretch a bit longer.  Let me know how it goes.  I might add MSM to my list too. 



jturner7156 said:


> Took Mine:
> Biotin:1,000 (thinking about upping this to 2,000 beginning next week)
> Flaxseed: 1,000
> B-Complex


 
Hey did you see my post about L-Lysine?  You may want to look into it if Walmart doesn't carry Collagen.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2009)

Got them in. (i've been taking them everyday I just forgot to post)


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 9, 2009)

Took mine this morn. I love this thread!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

So far today, I took:

NAC
Vit C
ALA
Multi
Protein shake (newly added)


----------



## laurend (Oct 9, 2009)

Checking in: This morning, 1000mg flaxseed oil, 1500 EPO.
Afternoon: GNC skin hair and nails, porbiotics
Evening: 1000mg flaxseed oil, 1500mg EPO 

Adding 12oz of V8 juice a day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Took mine too! I was thinking about adding MSN but I think that I'm gonna let that one slip.
> 
> I might take Iron though. Iron helps to strenthen the hair correct?


 
Hmmm, I'm not sure if iron stregthen's the hair but I've read that lack of iron can cause hair loss/shedding.

Also, if you're not deficient in iron, be careful with the iron dosage you take because it's easier to overdose on iron than many of the other supps. And an overdose can be fatal.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 9, 2009)

Checking in 

1 Multi 
2 fish Oils


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 9, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> I know right!  I'm hoping I have enough supps to get me through the end of the year.  I'm soooo tired of spending $$$$.  Now I'm regretting I didn't rack up when PP had their buy 1 get 2 free sale.


 That's what I do...restock when they have buy 1 get 3 sale. I forgot to order digestive enzymes last time, so when it's back on I'll pick some of that up too.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just took mine


----------



## Letta (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay I'm in now. Pharmacy was like I'm good to go.

I'm taking:
One A Day: Women's
  Figured it was bettter then buying a bunch of different pills. I'm a college student I'm not made of money

Still trying to decide:
  I have these Trader Darwin's/Trader Joe's Odorless Garlic supplements but they still smell and slightly taste garlicy and I don't like that but I know garlic supplements are good for you.  Its 400MG of Garlic, 45MG of Calcium and 4MG of Allicin Yield <--idk wtf that is so I may need to do more research

Does anyone have a garlic supplement that truly is odorless or should I jus give up and stick to this one?


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 9, 2009)

Ohhhh can i get in on this pls..i just joined the site. I take Vit B Complex, Womens One a Day Multi Vitamin and Omega 3-6-9. 

Searching for Biotin..cant find it in my country. Gonna order online soon.
Any suggestions on what else i can take?


----------



## laurend (Oct 9, 2009)

Stacy TheLady said:


> Ohhhh can i get in on this pls..i just joined the site. I take Vit B Complex, Womens One a Day Multi Vitamin and Omega 3-6-9.
> 
> Searching for Biotin..cant find it in my country. Gonna order online soon.
> Any suggestions on what else i can take?


 

I think what you are taking is enough.  Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

Letta said:


> Okay I'm in now. Pharmacy was like I'm good to go.
> 
> I'm taking:
> One A Day: Women's
> ...


 
Okay, you're in. 

I'm not familiar with garlic supps so hopefully someone else will chime in with advise. But WELCOME!



Stacy TheLady said:


> Ohhhh can i get in on this pls..i just joined the site. I take Vit B Complex, Womens One a Day Multi Vitamin and Omega 3-6-9.
> 
> Searching for Biotin..cant find it in my country. Gonna order online soon.
> Any suggestions on what else i can take?


 
Okay you're in. 

Your supps sound great. I probably should'nt give advice about a vitamin regimen considering all the craziness I'm taking. 

WELCOME!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 9, 2009)

I took everything for the day.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 9, 2009)

Checking in!! I took my Biotin today, and got 3/4 garlic pills in. I'm going to try to take another one sometime before I go to bed. 

@ Letta, I'm still trying to find Garlic that doesn't smell either.
The one I use (Life Fitness from CVS) is supposed to be odorless, but when I open the bottle and take a whiff, it smells like garlic. It doesn't taste like garlic, but the smell still makes me paranoid-ish.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I am a bit late for this challenge but will this be repeated for 2010? Would love to join in then.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there.  Me or somebody else will probably start one in 2010.  But if you want to join in this one, it's not too late.  We just started on Monday.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 9, 2009)

Took all my vits and added 1000mg of Super Chlorella today.  

Side note: I was wondering why i couldnt find the search on it, when I realized I was spelling it cholera...definitely a disease, not a supplement lol


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

ladysaraii said:


> Took all my vits and added 1000mg of Super Chlorella today.
> 
> Side note: I was wondering why i couldnt find the search on it, when *I realized I was spelling it cholera...definitely a disease, not a supplement lol*


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 10, 2009)

Jus took:
Omega 3-6-9 1200mg
Womens One a Day
Vitamin B complex with Brewers Yeast & Folic Acid


----------



## s1b000 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just took my multi vitamin, eve primrose and fish oil for today.  I did buy and start taking the JarroSil a few days ago.  I've since learned that it is the same product as BioSil, just renamed.  It is a liquid silicon supplement where you add a few drops to water.  Would love feedback from any of the members who have been using this on their results.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 10, 2009)

I took mine today:
biotin/b-comple and flax


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 10, 2009)

I took:

NAC
Vit C
Multi
ALA
Protein Shake


----------



## Urban (Oct 10, 2009)

Took mine!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 10, 2009)

What's in ur protein shake? i would really like to start taking this.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 10, 2009)

Down the hatch they went


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 10, 2009)

Stacy TheLady said:


> What's in ur protein shake? i would really like to start taking this.


 

Hey, mine is only milk and protein powder.  Right now it's Vanilla Creme flavored muscle milk.  Tastes like a milkshake.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 10, 2009)

Checking in. Took my supps for the day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 11, 2009)

Tonight I took:

Biotin
L-Lysine


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 11, 2009)

Took em...they're in my siggy


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2009)

Took them yesterday.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 11, 2009)

Took my vits and doin' the


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it too late to join?!


----------



## laurend (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking in.  I ran out of V8 so off to the store.
Just took my regular vits this morning.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking In: I took my Maca, Biosil, Shen Min, and Nioxin this morning. As usual, the rest will be taken at bedtime. I am trying to set times to make sure I don't forget one... I need to get a pill organizer (am/pm).


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 11, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> Is it too late to join?!


 
Nope, it's not too late.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2009)

I took them for today


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 11, 2009)

I took them yesterday and today.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Oct 11, 2009)

I took mine today.


----------



## maxineshaw (Oct 11, 2009)

Have yet to miss a day.  However, I have taken them all at once two days out of the past week.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 11, 2009)

I took:

Vit C
NAC
ALA
Multi


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 11, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Nope, it's not too late.



Thank you! As it happens I just purchased Solgar biotin yesterday
I've been taking:

Biotin(Solgar) 5000 mcg 2x daily
MSM Powder(Vitamin Shoppe brand) 4000mg 2x daily
Ester C 1000mg 2x daily
I set my alarm for 7:30 AM and PM

I purchased NAC (Vitamin Shoppe brand) but I had no idea it also helped hair also. I'm off to research!  Does anyone know what dosage is beneficial for hair? TIA


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 11, 2009)

Regarding the NAC, I take one 600mg supplement per day.  So far so good.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 11, 2009)

Tonight I took:

1 protein shake
1 Biotin
1 L-Lysine


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 11, 2009)

My Viviscal is finally hear!!  I hope I'm not too late to participate.  Today I took 2 Viviscal.  My start pic is in my siggy.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 11, 2009)

Nope, you're not too late.  WELCOME!!


----------



## Letta (Oct 11, 2009)

I honestly almost 4got 2 take my pills until I looked in here.

I added vitamin C 2 the mix.   Idk if thats too much given that there is vit c in my multivitamin but when i started takin evrything i felt lik i had more energy.  i 4got yesterday so i was really sluggish 2day and didnt really get out of bed such a wasted day


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 12, 2009)

Checking in! I took all my Biotin and Garlic for the day.

I think I've been seeing some positive outcome from the garlic. I washed and rollerset yesterday, and almost no hair came out. And even day to day, I've noticed progressively less hair in the comb and in my hands. 
As for the biotin...I've noticed that my skin is starting to look rough, smh. I'll be using bentonite clay to try to bring the acne down and I'll try to drink more water.
I can't wait for my chlorella and spirulina to get here, so I can start taking it. I think it might help my skin.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 12, 2009)

This is my check in for yesterday. I took all my supplements, but forgot to hit up the thread.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 12, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in! I took all my Biotin and Garlic for the day.
> 
> I think I've been seeing some positive outcome from the garlic. I washed and rollerset yesterday, and almost no hair came out. And even day to day, I've noticed progressively less hair in the comb and in my hands.
> As for the biotin...I've noticed that my skin is starting to look rough, smh. I'll be using bentonite clay to try to bring the acne down and I'll try to drink more water.
> I can't wait for my chlorella and spirulina to get here, so I can start taking it. I think it might help my skin.


 
Uh oh, I've just reintroduced biotin back into my diet.  I hope it doesn't cause any skin issues.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 12, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Uh oh, I've just reintroduced biotin back into my diet.  I hope it doesn't cause any skin issues.



I'll pray for you. 
But I think you'll be okay. 

I've heard that taking other supplements with the biotin and drinking lots of water kept people from having problems with their skin. I've definitely been way off my water game this past week, and that's when I started noticing the pimples. And the only other supp that I take is garlic.

You take more supps than I do already, and you probably drink more water as well. (I've been drinking only about 30 oz a day.  )


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump...Took mine.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 12, 2009)

I took my Biotin,MSM, Ester C, and L-glutathione this morning @7am


----------



## Urban (Oct 12, 2009)

Just took my multivitamin.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 12, 2009)

Took vitamins and fish oils today.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 12, 2009)

I took my maca, shen min and nioxin when I woke up this morning. As soon as I can get my hands on some juice, I will take my biosil.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 12, 2009)

Took my:

NAC
Vit C
Multi
ALA


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 12, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'll pray for you.
> But I think you'll be okay.
> 
> I've heard that taking other supplements with the biotin and drinking lots of water kept people from having problems with their skin. I've definitely been way off my water game this past week, and that's when I started noticing the pimples. And the only other supp that I take is garlic.
> ...


 
Giirl, I won't eve tell you how much water I'm not drinking. 

I'm gonna fix that this week though.  Hopefully.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 12, 2009)

Still taking my Fish, Borage, Flaxseed Capsules, Coconut Oil Capsules, and Maxi-Hair....


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just finished taking the last of my vitamins

3 grams chlorella - Took in the morning before breakfast
3 grams maca root powder - In my yogart for my mid day snack
multi vitamin (Geritol complete) - After lunch
vitamin c - After lunch
garlic - After lunch
folic acid - After lunch
horsetail - After lunch


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 12, 2009)

I took all my vitmins this weekened and most of them for today, just need to take the second set with dinner.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 12, 2009)

Today is my first official start day.  I have taken:

5,000mcg Biotin
6,000 IU Vitamin D
500mg Vitamin C
1 gm Chlorella 
2 gm Spurlina
660mcg Kelp


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay here's my second set taken with dinner
5000 mcg biotin
4000 mg MSM
1000 mg Vit C
600 NAC


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 12, 2009)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 12, 2009)

Just took my supplements.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 12, 2009)

Took mine yesterday and today:
Biotin/BComplex and Flaxseed.

I really need to up my water intake. I am getting more unwanted pimples on my face.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Took mine!!!  1 viviscal this morning and 1 this evening.  Got a slight headache and I never get headaches.  Not sure if it's related


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 12, 2009)

I missed the last two nights.  

But I took the full load tonight


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 12, 2009)

so far so good. on track w/ vitamin intake


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 13, 2009)

Took:

Biotin
L-Lysine


----------



## BGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't see this challenge. Can I be added? I've been taking 5000 mcg biotin daily for the past two months and I will continue until year's end.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 13, 2009)

Took my vitamins today!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 13, 2009)

Me too!! 

I can't believe I lasted an entire six weeks already. Yay me!


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been taking my vitamins (Shen Min, Biosil, and Nioxin) for about a month now and I have noticed increased gas, bowel movements, and clear urine.. Has anyone noticed any new affects from their vitamins?


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 13, 2009)

I took my biotin,msm, vit c,and l-glutathione this am


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 13, 2009)

LovingLengths said:


> I have been taking my vitamins (Shen Min, Biosil, and Nioxin) for about a month now and I have noticed increased gas, bowel movements, and clear urine.. Has anyone noticed any new affects from their vitamins?



It happened to me to. Have you upped your water intake? I've been drinking a gallon of water daily and was told that it's basically  detox(bowel movements) your body is flushing out waste
 and it will taper off soon  Have you lost weight?


----------



## cutenss (Oct 13, 2009)

Taken today:
5,000mcg Biotin
6,000 IU Vitamin D
500mg Vitamin C
1 gm Chlorella 
2 gm Spurlina
660 mcg Kelp


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 13, 2009)

BGT said:


> I didn't see this challenge. Can I be added? I've been taking 5000 mcg biotin daily for the past two months and I will continue until year's end.


 

Sure you can join!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 13, 2009)

Took my supps.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 13, 2009)

I took all my vitamins so far today, just have more to take with dinner.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 13, 2009)

Took my vits chicas!


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooh, did I already ask to join? if not, sign me up!

2000 mcg Biotin
Super B Complex
2000 mg fish oil
1 tsp. flaxseed oil
Centrum chewables (multi)
Mega Green Tea

I'm on fish oil capsules right now (they're so BIG--gag ) but I'm going to the health food store to pick up some lemon-flavor Carlson fish oil liquid. 

I need to get a weekly pill case!


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 13, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> It happened to me to. Have you upped your water intake? I've been drinking a gallon of water daily and was told that it's basically  detox(bowel movements) your body is flushing out waste
> and it will taper off soon  Have you lost weight?



I haven't lost any weight (I want to gain some). I also drink about a gallon of water a day.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 13, 2009)

Just saw this thread and took two tablets of my HSN vits and one EPO.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 13, 2009)

LovingLengths said:


> I haven't lost any weight (I want to gain some). I also drink about a gallon of water a day.



then I wouldnt worry you're just flushing out wastes. You want to gain weight? I'll give you some of mine


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 13, 2009)

So far today I took:

Vit C
NAC
Multi
Protein shake


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 13, 2009)

Took last of two Omega 3-6-9


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 13, 2009)

just took biotin,vit c,msm, and NAC


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Took to viviscal!  Hoping to add msm, biotin and kelp as soon as I find them.  In the middle of a move so you know how that is


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 13, 2009)

2 HSN pills, 1000mg MSM, 1 chlorella pill


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 13, 2009)

Just took my last supplement for the day


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 13, 2009)

Took Mine:
1,000 biotin
1,000 flax
1 b-complex


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 13, 2009)

took all my vitamins for today


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 14, 2009)

Tonight I took:

Biotin
L-Lysine


----------



## Letta (Oct 14, 2009)

still been taking my pills everyday.  I decided against the garlic b/c i really hated it. otherwise everything else is good.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 14, 2009)

took my biotin,msm, vit c, and nac this am


----------



## laurend (Oct 14, 2009)

This morning v8 juice, EPO, Flaxseed.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 14, 2009)

I took my shen min, nioxin, and maca this morning.... I got this neat little pill caddy from the dollar tree to help me stay organized with breakfast, lunch, supper, and bedtime pills for each day of the week.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 14, 2009)

I took my vitamins & supplements today!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 14, 2009)

I took my vitamins, this is keeping me on point!


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2009)

just took the last set


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 14, 2009)

Day 14 complete


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 14, 2009)

Took my supps at 0800hrs..LOL


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 14, 2009)

Checking in!
I know I've been bad at checking in everyday, but I promise, I've been taking my vitamins. 
And I took everything for today too. 

And my chlorella and spirulina are finally here, so I get to add those into the mix!
The bottles each say to take ten pills a day, so it's going to be funny watching me try to take...24 pills a day. Smh. 

I think if I decide to continue with chlorella after this is all over, I'm going to do the powder form. All these pills gonna have me looking like a junkie for real.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 14, 2009)

Today's intake (slight changes)

1 probiotic
3 HSN (up from 2)
1 tsp MSM
1 chlorella
1 tbsp EVCO (new)


----------



## s1b000 (Oct 14, 2009)

Taking my 2nd set of supplements for the day now.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, ladies! I just took the last of my supplements.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 15, 2009)

I took Biotin.msm,vit c, and l-glutathione this am and 

msm,biotin, vit c, and nac last night


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 15, 2009)

Jus took B complex, Omega 3-6-9 and & Womens One a Day


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm taking my morning vitamins now!!!


----------



## Urban (Oct 15, 2009)

Took mine!


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 15, 2009)

Took mine today:
Biotin/B-Complex/Flaxseed


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 15, 2009)

Took my vitamins and supplements.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 15, 2009)

Took my vits ladies  !


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 15, 2009)

I started this challenge but I screwed up yesterday and didn't take my supps.  


Today so far I took:
Vit C
Multi
ALA
NAC


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 15, 2009)

took my vitamins!


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 15, 2009)

took my pm set nac, vit c, msm, biotin


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey All, i am taking Omega 3-6-9, womens one a day & B Complex. I changed my old b complex to this new one that has higher dosage of the vitamins. I dont know if its that but these nights i just cant fall asleep (ever since i started taking the new b complex)

Its takingme forever to fall asleep and i dont stay asleep i keep waking up although i am mentally tired and sometimes physically tired, i just cant rest easily.

Can it be am taking too many vitamins?


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 15, 2009)

Checking in. I took all my supplements today - just finished taking my chlorella and Primal Defense.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 15, 2009)

Took all supplements.  I hink I'm not going to add anymore until after the end of he year, I just may increase existing dosages


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 16, 2009)

Stacy TheLady said:


> Hey All, i am taking Omega 3-6-9, womens one a day & B Complex. I changed my old b complex to this new one that has higher dosage of the vitamins. I dont know if its that but these nights i just cant fall asleep (ever since i started taking the new b complex)
> 
> Its takingme forever to fall asleep and i dont stay asleep i keep waking up although i am mentally tired and sometimes physically tired, i just cant rest easily.
> 
> Can it be am taking too many vitamins?


 
What time of the day are you taking them?  What dosage?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 16, 2009)

Checking in...I took all my supps for the day!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 16, 2009)

Took my vita. and supps. for the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 16, 2009)

Checking in took my vits this am


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 16, 2009)

yessssssssssssssssssss sir


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 16, 2009)

Took my morning vitamins!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 16, 2009)

Took my hair vitamins,biotin, msm and vitamin d


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 16, 2009)

Took everything except 1 shen min and 5 drops of biosil..


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 16, 2009)

checking in..took my supps since 1pm.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 16, 2009)

took my pm set


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 16, 2009)

Checking in! I took everything but one chlorella pill and one spirulina pill.


----------



## s1b000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I managed to take maybe 70 % yesterday but I've taken everything today.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 16, 2009)

took mine!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 16, 2009)

Took all my supplements today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 17, 2009)

Took my vitamins & supplements today.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I forgot to check in last night.  

I also think I need to start spreading them out.  It's getting to be too many pills at once.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 17, 2009)

Took mine's today:
Biotin/B-complex/Flaxseed...

ETA: Thank God for OP, it has really helped me stay consistent


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have limited computer access so I'm unable to check in daily.  But wanted to let you guys know that I've been faithfully taking my Viviscal daily and my nails are super strong.  I even think I see some growth in the braids I wear under my wig but not sure if it's my imagination.   Gonna take him faithfully til picture time and then we'll just see!


----------



## laurend (Oct 17, 2009)

Took Flaxseed and EPO this morning
at noon hair and skin vits
this evening flaxseed and EPO


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 17, 2009)

Just wanna check in from yesterday:

I took:

Vit C
NAC
ALA
Multi


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 17, 2009)

Day 17 of Operation Vitamin complete.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 17, 2009)

Just took:

NAC
Vit C
Multi
ALA


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 18, 2009)

Took all my supplements for today!

I dropped my spirulina to 6 tablets a day (3000 mgs). There are 180 tablets in the bottle, so at 10 a day, I'd run out of them long before my other stuff, which are all supposed to last me a month.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Took my supplements & Vitamins.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love this!!  y'all are keeping me on track!  Have successfully taken a full week of Viviscal and didn't miss a day.  Big ups to this challenge!


----------



## laurend (Oct 18, 2009)

Off to take my vitamins this mornings round  Evening primrose and flaxseed oil
I have a question.  I'm running out of my hair, skin and nail vits.  Should I buy a multi vitamin and biotin seperately or should I just buy another round of hair, skin and nail vitamins?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay I think I'm joining this challenge when it starts up again but I would like to give my vitamins 6 months to give them time to work and see marked progress from them. 

So OP, count me in for the next round but hopefully it will be for the whole year or at least 6 months at a time. In the mean time, I will stay and follow all your progress. I am looking for things like thickness, strength, health, shine, and length and not necessarily all at once.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 18, 2009)

took my vits last night and this am


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 18, 2009)

Earlier today I took 

NAC
Vit C
Multi
ALA
Protein Shake


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't check in yesterday, but I did take my supplements. I took my supplements for today, but will have my egg shake a little later, when I'm not so full.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 19, 2009)

Took my vit. & supplements for the day.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 19, 2009)

Took everything!


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 19, 2009)

checking in took my vits last night and this morning


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 19, 2009)

Took all my vitamins this weekend and this morning!! I upped my spirulina cause I read a thread where it was posted that you should take double the amount of spirulina to chlorella. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 19, 2009)

sorry i didnt check in for two days...been takin my vits & supps. Took em round 9am today. 1 more omega 3-6-9 to take this evenin


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 19, 2009)

It's probably too late for me yo officially join but I will start today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 19, 2009)

^^^ It's not too late for you to join. 

I just took:

ALA
Vit C
NAC
Multi


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 20, 2009)

Took Biotin and L-Lysine tonight.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 20, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> checking in took my vits last night and this morning


 
Who's that baby in your siggy?  She is tooooo cute!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 20, 2009)

Took my vit./supp.for the day.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 20, 2009)

Took my supps a few mins ago


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 20, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Who's that baby in your siggy?  She is tooooo cute!



Thanks!! That's my daughter and she is a handful! Tenderheaded as a mug...

I took my vits last night and this am

Off topic has anyone done a colon cleanse like Parastroy or colonix? It's supposed to make you absorb the vitamins/supp better. My question is do you take the supplements while on the detox? I would think not


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 20, 2009)

I just took half of my supplements with lunch along w/ half of my multi-v. i will take the other half of the supplements with dinner.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 20, 2009)

Today I took:

Vit C
Multi
NAC
ALA


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Faithfully taking my Viviscal.  Trying to add in daily protein shakes but no luck, as of yet. :-/


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 20, 2009)

Checking in, I took everything!


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 20, 2009)

took my supplements


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 20, 2009)

Took my pills


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 21, 2009)

Tonight I took Biotin and L Lysine.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 21, 2009)

Took my multi-v this morning before leaving home. I will take half of my other supplements with lunch and the other half with dinner. Separating them now.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 21, 2009)

Taking Castor Oil plus Vit C and Womens One a Day now with b/fast
Gonna take Omega 3-6-9 and B Complex next 2 hrs


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 21, 2009)

Took my supplements/vitamins for the day.


----------



## baddison (Oct 21, 2009)

I want to join the next wave of this challenge.  Hopefully it will be starting again in the upcoming year


----------



## laurend (Oct 21, 2009)

I changed vitamins.   I took multi vit and biotin(2500MG)this morning and just took my evening primrose 1500mg and flaxseed 1000mg and 12oz of V8 juice.  This evening my EPO and flaxseed again.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 21, 2009)

Took my last set of suups for the day: Omega 3-6-9 and B complex


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 21, 2009)

Took everything for the day!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 21, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Took everything for the day!



~~~ditto~~~


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 21, 2009)

i took everything for today


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 21, 2009)

Checking in for last night and today
last night I took biotin, vit c,msm, and nac
this morning-biotin,msm,vit c, l-glutathione
today pm-I'm starting a colon cleanse for the next week so I just took their 4 capsules and will be checking in using those


----------



## cutenss (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't checked in like I shoud, BUT I have been taking my vitamins daily.  I plan to add some in the coming weeks.  I hope we can start this challenge again for the new year.  I actually stick to the this one. And the DC EOD challenge. yep


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 21, 2009)

Took HSN vitamins
Biotin 
MSM


----------



## buddhas_mom (Oct 21, 2009)

Took mine today


----------



## LIKI51 (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it too late to join this Challenge?


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 22, 2009)

took pills


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a supplement taking machine because of this challenge   Took em!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 22, 2009)

I just took my morning supplements. I haven't checked in for a couple of days, but I've been taking my supplements.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 22, 2009)

checking in today.........


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 22, 2009)

yup...jus took em!


----------



## Urban (Oct 22, 2009)

Done!!!!!!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't missed 1 day yet still going strong. Taking my vitamins right now.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 22, 2009)

Took my vitamins & supplements for the day.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 22, 2009)

Still going strong on the vits. Getting ready to take today's supply now!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't check in yesterday but yesterday I took

Multi
Biotin
L Lysine


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 22, 2009)

baddison said:


> I want to join the next wave of this challenge. Hopefully it will be starting again in the upcoming year


 
Yep, me or somebody else will probably start another one next year. 





LIKI51 said:


> Is it too late to join this Challenge?


 

Nope, it's not too late. It's only been on for about 2 weeks.


----------



## LIKI51 (Oct 22, 2009)

Took my Green Superfoods and my GNC Ultra Mega Active supplement...


----------



## baddison (Oct 22, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Yep, me or somebody else will probably start another one next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, ESQ.  I guess there's no reason to wait.  If I'm gonna start (...or pick up where I left off.. )  then there's no better time than the present. 

I will be going back to my Liquid Nutraceuticals:
*VIBE* by Eniva (http://shop.enivausa.com/139240/en-us/static/vibe_1.aspx )

Not sure why I STOPPED taking it in the first placeerplexed. *sigh*
Then I'll add my HSN vitamins too.


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 22, 2009)

I havent checked in a few days but i've still been on it...
Biotin/B-complex/flax


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 22, 2009)

checking in...took mine 4 today


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 22, 2009)

Checking in, took everything for today!

But lately, I've noticed that when it's time to take my supps, my stomach starts turning. 
I don't know why, but I just get really nauseous. Then, as soon as I take them and have some water, I feel fine again.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 22, 2009)

I just took

Multi
ALA
NAC
Vit C


----------



## Spin (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to join. Today I took:

5 mg Biotin
1000 mg MSM
B Complex


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 23, 2009)

Tonight I took:

Biotin
L-Lysine


----------



## Urban (Oct 23, 2009)

Took my multi


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 23, 2009)

took first set...about to take my One a Day and B Complex now.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 23, 2009)

Took my morning vitimens!


----------



## LIKI51 (Oct 23, 2009)

I took mine today:
Tablespoon of Green Envy Daily detox - http://www.agrolabs.com/greenenvy.html
Green Superfoods (probiotic, fiber, enzymes) good stuff
Grape Seed Extract
Milk Thistle
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active Supplement (this stuff is strong!)


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 23, 2009)

Took vit./supp. earlier today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 23, 2009)

Haven't been checking in but I've been on it


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Took em


----------



## cutenss (Oct 23, 2009)

Did it


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 24, 2009)

Checking in. Took mine


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 24, 2009)

I forgot to check in yesterday, but I took everything for that day and for today!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 24, 2009)

took my vitamins today


----------



## laurend (Oct 24, 2009)

Just finish taking my vitamins today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 25, 2009)

Took  ALA, Vit C, Multi, and NAC today.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Took ALA, Vit C, Multi, and NAC today.


 

Esq.2B, may I be added to this challenge please? I started taking my vitamins everyday since October 13th, a week after the challenge started. I hope it's not too late for me. 

I have also been lurking and following this challenge from about a week ago and it does inspire me to take my vitamins everyday. So yeah, I wanna be in this one andd hope it continues throughout next year as well.

Oh and by the way, daily I have been taking:

*Morning:*
3 grams of NeoCell Collagen+C Type I and III - on empty stomach
50 mg Hyaluronic Acid - on empty stomach 
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex for hair, skin and nails
Rainbow Light Prenatal One Multivitamin
1000 mg of Vitamin C-Complex

*Afternoon:*
1000 mg of MSM every other day
5000 mg of biotin every other day
1 Vitamin B-100 by Country Life
2000 mg Coral Calcium with Magnesium
500 mg L-Lysine

*Evening/Night:*
1000 mg Flaxseed Oil gel capsule
1000 IU of vitamin E
1350 mg Evening primrose oil
1000 mg Mega EFA

I have actually been opening up all of my capsule vitamins and pouring them in my daily protein shake because I got tired swallowing all those pills. I have been missing a few of them before doing this but now I'm doing much better at taking them.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 25, 2009)

Late incomer here. Don't laugh, but Target's biotin works wonders for me! ;o Looking over your lists to see what else i should add.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 25, 2009)

took mine today and last night


----------



## Sade' (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in! I've been taking vitamins all along. They are as follows:

Phytophanere-2 a day (just finished a bottle 2day) 
Phytospecific Cap'Energy-2 a day (beg. 2morrow)
B-Complex-1 a day
1000mcg Biotin-4 a day
Cranberry Extract w/Vit C-4 a day
Garlic Oil Supp-1 a day
Magnesium-2 a day
Prenatal Vitamins-1 a day (beg. 2morrow)


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 25, 2009)

took my vitamins yesterday and today only need to take a few more with dinner.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 25, 2009)

Took mine.. have a great evening all


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 25, 2009)

Took my vitamins/supp. Saturday!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 25, 2009)

Took Vitamins/ Supp. today!


----------



## Spin (Oct 25, 2009)

Took biotin, msm, and b complex today....


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2009)

I took most of my vitamins today and will be taking all my oil vitamins in a few minutes.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 25, 2009)

Haven't checked in lately...but still doing the following daily w/food

2 - Maxi Hair
2 - Fish,Borage, Flaxseed Capsules
3 - Coconut Oil Capsules


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 25, 2009)

Have been taking mine daily:
biotin/b-complex/flax


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 26, 2009)

Took my vit./supp. for the day.


----------



## Britt (Oct 26, 2009)

_I been taking my vits daily. My silica is finished don't think i'm repurchasing, instead I bought Vitamin Shoppe biotin 5 mg. For 2 wks, I will take 1 capsule every other day to try and avoid the biotin break out  . If that works out well and I see that my skin is handling the biotin, I will stick w/ it._


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 26, 2009)

Took my tabs ppls...


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 26, 2009)

Oops, forgot to check-in yesterday.  Took biotin, Vit C, and NAC.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## laurend (Oct 26, 2009)

Had my V8 and flaxseed(3000mg) so far.  Multi vit and biotin in the afternoon and evening primrose 3000mg tonight.


----------



## LIKI51 (Oct 26, 2009)

I fell off the wagon this weekend but I am back on now.

Tablespoon of Green Envy Daily detox - http://www.agrolabs.com/greenenvy.html
Green Superfoods (probiotic, fiber, enzymes) 
Grape Seed Extract
Milk Thistle
Added a V B10 to the mix!
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active Supplement (took half a pill, this stuff is too strong)


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 26, 2009)

Took my morning Vitamins


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 26, 2009)

K, ladies, I'm adding the new challengers.   Welcome aboard.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 26, 2009)

took half my supplements at lunch will take the other half a multi-v @ dinner.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 26, 2009)

I just took Vit C, NAC, Multi, and ALA.


----------



## Spin (Oct 26, 2009)

Took biotin, msm, and b complex today....


----------



## Minnie (Oct 26, 2009)

I want to join.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2009)

Today I took my Nioxin, prenatal multi and vit C.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 26, 2009)

i took mine for today.. i am running low


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been bad with my vits...both yesterday and today, I only took my full dose of biotin. For everything else, I only took half.  I have to go back to carrying my pills around with me...people gave me bad looks, but at least I was getting all my vits.
I'll get back on the ball tomorrow.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 27, 2009)

Protein shake
L-Lysine
Biotin


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive been bad with my vitamin and water intake for the past three days. I took my am vits today tho


----------



## Sade' (Oct 27, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Protein shake
> L-Lysine
> Biotin



Hey Esq. 2B! L-Lysine...what brand do you take? how long have u taken it? What benefits do those pills have?


----------



## Sade' (Oct 27, 2009)

I found a pill case at target yesterday. It's labeled Mon-Fri and each day's case is detachable. PERFECT for me and all my pills. I can fit about 10-15 pills one lil container. This totally replaces my bottles and ziploc baggy in my purse.
Today I have my:
Cranberry Extract-4
Biotin-4
B-Complex-1
Prenatal-1
Garlic-1
Cap'Energy-2

I 1 dose of each already. Later today I will take the final dose.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 27, 2009)

Taking half my supplements now as I type. Will take the other half at dinner and mulit-v before bed.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 27, 2009)

Sade' said:


> Hey Esq. 2B! L-Lysine...what brand do you take? how long have u taken it? What benefits do those pills have?


 
Hey, supposedly it helps the body to create collagen which helps w/ skin and supposedly it also prevents hair loss and some articles say it encourages growth.  To be honest, I take so many things that I'm not even sure if the L-Lysine is doing anything .  It's Puritan's Pride brand and I purchased it during the Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale so I figured I'd use it up.  

This time around, I've been taking it for about a month.  During the summer, I also took it for about 1.5 months.  

Here's an article that discusses L-Lysine and hair.  It also discusses other amino acids.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_4812042_amino-acids-fast-hair-growth.html


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 27, 2009)

taking my vitamins now!


----------



## LIKI51 (Oct 27, 2009)

Took mine:

Milk Thistle
Grape Seed Extract
GNC Womens Ultra Mega Active (half)
Echinacea
Superfoods-Probiotic-Enzyme blend


----------



## Sade' (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol thanks! Esq.2B


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 27, 2009)

So far I took:

NAC
Vit C
Multi
ALA
Protein shake


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 27, 2009)

about to take my vits now! I forgot to take them this weekend though


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 27, 2009)

I just took mine 

I need to reorder some chlorella on Friday


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2009)

Took my vitamins already.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 27, 2009)

Took everything today! 
I'm almost out of garlic, so I have to repurchase that.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 27, 2009)

took mine today


----------



## cutenss (Oct 27, 2009)

done


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 28, 2009)

Just took my morning supplements (EPO & Pure Skin). I haven't checked in for a couple of days, but I've been taking my supplements. I was preoccupied in the OT forum.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 28, 2009)

Took mine last night and this am. I added a garlic supp that I had laying around from my Megatek days. My re-tweaked regi is:

AM- Biotin, MSM, Ester-C, L-glutathione, Garlic
PM-Biotin, MSM,Ester-C, NAC, Garlic


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 28, 2009)

Took multi-v this morning.

w/lunch first half of supplements

evening snack-protein shake

w/dinner second half of supplements


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 28, 2009)

Checking in. I had an oops yesterday though... took em a minute ago.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Checking in I took vit. & supp.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 28, 2009)

Today: NAC, Multi, Vit C, ALA


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 28, 2009)

Took mine today.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love this thread.  Took em!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 29, 2009)

Took my vit. & supp. for the day.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 29, 2009)

Took my multi-v this morning. I will take my supplements w/lunch and dinner.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Oct 29, 2009)

Meant to check in yesterday, but forgot. But I took all my vitamins yesterday and taking my morning vitamins now.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 29, 2009)

took mine last night and today


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Oct 29, 2009)

i'm starting my challenge on nov. 1st, but will submit vitamins i take.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 29, 2009)

i took mine i have recently added msm again to my supplements


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

I missed my vits yesterday but I didn't today, thankfully.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 29, 2009)

Took everything for today!
I didn't check in, but I took everything yesterday too.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Took my viviscal.  Haven't missed a single dose because of you guys.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 29, 2009)

done


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 30, 2009)

Taken for the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 30, 2009)

checking in took mine last night and today!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 30, 2009)

Missed mine yesterday but i took em today..added vitamin C to the reggie


----------



## LIKI51 (Oct 30, 2009)

forgot to check in yesterday but I took mine
Took mine: 
ACV pill
Milk Thistle 
Grape Seed Extract 
GNC Womens Ultra Mega Active (half)


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 30, 2009)

took my pills yesterday


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 30, 2009)

Been taking mines faithfully


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it too late to join?  I'm taking liquid horstail and MSM


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2009)

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 30, 2009)

Done and done. I've only missed 2 days on this challenge so far, and that was intentional. Yaaaaay me!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 30, 2009)

took mine today!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

Took everything today!!

I bought some new garlic...nature's bounty. I kind of hate it...it claims to be odorless, but it tastes and smells like garlic. The life fitness that I was taking before didn't taste or smell like anything. I like that the nature's bounty is 2000 mgs a tablet, so I only take two a day instead of four, but that's a small consolation.

I also bought some Acai..also nature's bounty. I'll be taking 2000 mgs of that a day.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 30, 2009)

I took mine today including 2 tbsp of Coconut Oil.

Tomorrow I'll start back with my shake


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 31, 2009)

Took mine for the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 31, 2009)

checking in took mine


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2009)

i took a portion of my vitamins so far for the day.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 31, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Done and done. I've only missed 2 days on this challenge so far, and that was intentional. Yaaaaay me!


 
Checking in, i took em all today. I missed 2 days as well, intentionally. Am not very active and those pills keep me from sleeping


----------



## laurend (Nov 1, 2009)

Took pills today, EPO, Flaxseed, multi, biotin, and V8 juice.  I haven't missed a day.


----------



## swalker31 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey this is a great challenge, becuase I've been slacking on my vitamins. So please count me in...there are these vitamins I saw at a health food store that I definitely want to try out.  They're supposedly derived from food vs. manufacutered by a chemist??? If that makes sense, anyway they're suppose to be better than other vitamins because they stay with you more vs. leaving in your urine.  I don't know..but here's what I'm "suppose" to be taking

Multi-Vitamin
Calcium
Biotin
Chlorella
Neem
Krill Oil


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 1, 2009)

Took my liquid horstail and MSM


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 1, 2009)

Took mine today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 1, 2009)

Took mine for today.


----------



## keykee (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to join.. I just take a multivitamin plus minerals, vitamin D, and iron.
Need more ideas for hair and skin.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been terriiiiiiiiiible w/taking my Vits these past few days.  OMG.  I did take my protein shakes a couple of days though. 

I'm going to get back in the swing of things today.

So far I took:

NAC
Vit C
ALA
Multi
1/2 of Protein shake


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been taking my vitamins every day, it's sometimes hard to remember to post though.


----------



## kittykhat (Nov 1, 2009)

I want to join, please! I just took my vitamins. I take one capsule of MSM 1000mg a day, I take 1 multivitamin a day, 3 cranberry pills a day (not at the same time), 1 capsule of biotin 5000mcg a day (when I'm done with this bottle I'm going to get a different brand), and 2 Ester-C vitamins, 500mg, a day. Whew that's a lot. Lol.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ What brand of Biotin are you taking?  Why are you going to switch brands?


----------



## cutenss (Nov 1, 2009)

done for the weekend


----------



## Minnie (Nov 1, 2009)

Took all vits for today.
Biotin
Multi Vit
Vit C.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2009)

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 1, 2009)

Kimdionneca said:


> I have been taking my vitamins every day, it's sometimes hard to remember to post though.



lol, I agreeee.
Taking the vitamins is the easy part...it's checking in that's hard. 

I took everything today though!
And I don't think I checked in yesterday, but I took everything then too.


----------



## Missigirl (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to join!

I take 1 teaspoon Carlson Fish oil
1000 mg Vit C 
2000 mg Flaxseed Oil
27 mg Iron
2000 iu d3 Vit D (take this one nightly)
1 Hair, Skin & Nails

Please use my signature picture as my starting picture.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 1, 2009)

Took mine early this morning, and promptly threw them back up. TMI I know, but I'm as sick as a dog.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 1, 2009)

Missigirl said:


> I would like to join!
> 
> I take 1 teaspoon Carlson Fish oil
> 1000 mg Vit C
> ...


 
Girl I would LOVE to know your products and regimen.  And are you relaxed or natural?  Beautiful hair!


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 1, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Took mine early this morning, and promptly threw them back up. TMI I know, but I'm as sick as a dog.


 
Aweeeee feel better!


----------



## Letta (Nov 1, 2009)

i ended up having 2 stop taking my vitamins. I probably should have talked to my doctor again.  It honestly didnt agree with me.  Idk what I could've done wrong.  Maybe I was getting too much vitamin C? I can't go get my physical like I planned b/c I can't get my insurance back until I start school back up for the spring semester but I hope u ladies are able to keep up the good work. I'll b rooting 4 u from the sidelines


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 2, 2009)

I didn't check in over the weekend but I took all vitamins and supplements.


This morning I took multi-v.

at lunch first half of supplements

at dinner 2nd half of supplements.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 2, 2009)

taking now


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 2, 2009)

I was thinking about switching my expensive shen min for plain ol fo-ti.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 2, 2009)

I just took my Pure Skin and EPO. I've been bad about checking in lately, but I've been taking my supplements.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 2, 2009)

Took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 2, 2009)

The weekend was a bust.  Only remembered to take ACV. Today is a new day tho!!!
Green Superfoods
ACV pill
Milk Thistle 
Grape Seed Extract 
GNC Womens Ultra Mega Active (half)


----------



## Minnie (Nov 2, 2009)

Took vitamins for the day.
I really need to try to drink more water


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

I took my vitamins today. This challenge has been so helpful in helping to remember to take my vitamins everyday. I love it and I know I will see better consistent results in the coming months ahead.


----------



## Missigirl (Nov 3, 2009)

I took mine today.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 3, 2009)

done


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 3, 2009)

I took NAC, Vit C, Multi, and Biotin.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 3, 2009)

Will be taking mine for the day.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 3, 2009)

Checking in, I took everything for today.
I forgot to check in yesterday (what else is new? ) but I took everything for that day too.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 4, 2009)

Tonight I took Biotin, Multi, Vit C, and NAC.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 4, 2009)

Taking my vitamins right now!


----------



## baddison (Nov 4, 2009)

Eniva Vibe
Nioxin Recharging Complex
Calcium
Iron
Biotin 300mcg


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 4, 2009)

I forgot to post yesterday but I took mine then and I'm taking them now.  This is a real good challenge because I am emptying out the cabinet of stuff that has just been sitting there.  
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active
Milk Thistle 
Grape Seed Extract
My Chlorella/Spirulina mix in the morning


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, Ladies!

I took all my supplements for today.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

Took some vitamins so far but I have more to take today...


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 4, 2009)

Taking them now


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

Just took more of my vitamins.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 4, 2009)

I took: Biotin, NAC, Vit C, Multi


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 4, 2009)

haven't been checking in I haven't had internet (due to DPB )  so I'm checking in from work.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 4, 2009)

took mine for today! thanks to everyone who checks in because it is a GREAT reminder.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 5, 2009)

Checking in, took everything for the day.


----------



## baddison (Nov 5, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 5, 2009)

Taking my vitamins now.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 5, 2009)

I took mine today...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

Took some of my vitamins already and will be taking all the oily ones later with my dinner.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 5, 2009)

took my supplements and got back on board with the coconut oil


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 6, 2009)

Took my morning supplements.


----------



## baddison (Nov 6, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex

Done.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 6, 2009)

Jus took my supps. One more Omega 3-6-9 to take in 20mins


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 6, 2009)

Just took half of my supplements.

I will take the other half at dinner tonight.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 6, 2009)

Took mine today!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

Just took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in taking MSM started on Nov 3 loving it  add me to this challegens


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 6, 2009)

checking in took mine!


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 7, 2009)

Took NAC, Vitamin C, and Protein Shake.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2009)

took them yesterday


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 7, 2009)

Took my supps for today.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

Took mine too...


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 7, 2009)

Took my vitamins and supplements today.


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 7, 2009)

Took mine...


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 8, 2009)

Took my Vit C, ALA, NAC, and multi.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 8, 2009)

took mine.


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 8, 2009)

just took mine: 
now I'm up to 2,000 mcg biotin


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 8, 2009)

took mine yesterday and this am


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2009)

I've taken them


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm taking a few days off, I think I've been taking too much.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

I took mine too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I'm taking a few days off, I think I've been taking too much.


 

Maybe you could just take your multi vitamin instead of all of them.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 8, 2009)

Took mine today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 8, 2009)

I took Vit C, Multi, NAC, Biotin.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't checked in since...thursday. But I've been taking everything everyday since, including today.


----------



## laurend (Nov 9, 2009)

Haven't checked in since last week, but I've been taking my vits every day plus my V8 juice(the orginal one).


----------



## baddison (Nov 9, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex

Done for today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 9, 2009)

checking in for last night and this morning- Biotin, garlic,nac,msm ran out of vit c


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 9, 2009)

Haven't missed a day yet. Taking mine right now!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 9, 2009)

I am better at taking my vitamins than reporting about it.  I have taken them for today and I have not miss a day.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 9, 2009)

I took everything for today!
I'm almost out of spirulina and chlorella, so I've placed orders for those. Hopefully, they'll come in a timely manner, so I won't have to go without.

And I changed from Source Naturals Chlorella to Now Chlorella, because they offer the pills in higher concentrations, so I can raise my dosage without taking more pills.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 9, 2009)

Took my green superfoods shake and my vitamins today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 10, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 10, 2009)

I know I haven't been checking in for a few days, but I have been taking my vitamins every day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 10, 2009)

Taking mine now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2009)

Took mine already for the day.


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have not missed a day...


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 10, 2009)

took my pm set


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 10, 2009)

took mine for today


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 11, 2009)

Took mine for the day..since i added Vit E to the set, i think i need to split them into a.m and p.m.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 11, 2009)

hey ladies!  wanted to check in and say that I've been taking my vits but not checking in as my keyboard at home is on the fritz... I went to Jamaica for a week and forgot my vits, though    so I could not take it while away. As soon as I came back I hopped back on the ball, though, and even added the waist length shake and some fish oils.

checkin in for the day... took em!


----------



## cutenss (Nov 11, 2009)

Taking mine EVERA DAY!  I have added/change dosage: 

Country Life Maxi Hair (1 tab daily)
1000mg MSM
4000IU Vitamin D
Sea Kelp
5000mg Biotin

Will be taking these till the end of the year, then I will decide what I will take in the new year.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I am better at taking my vitamins than reporting about it.  I have taken them for today and I have not miss a day.




Same here!

I've changed my daily intake to:

1 Super Chlorella tab (vitamin shoppe brand) 1000 mg
2 Spirulina capsules (Spring Valley brand) 750mg each cap
1 Maca capsule (solaray) 525mg
1 Super B-complex tab (Spring Valley) 
1 Bamboo Silica cap (Solaray) 300mg
1 Biotin tab (Spring Valley) 1000mcg
1 Kelp tab (GNC) 150 mcg
and 1 Prenatal tab as my multi vit (spring valley) (not preg, but wanted benefits from vits)
and 1/4 teaspoon of MSM powder (trimedica) 1000mg

seems like a lot that I'm taking, but i just gulp them down with some water or juice every morning with no prob. I have noticed that my skin is benefiting as it is clear (aside from minor "monthly" flareups), and supple. Also, I've had a lot of energy, my appetite is lessened, and I sleep great.

The kelp, bamboo silica, and prenatal vits, i'm only going to take until i use them up. To lessen my load, i dont think i'll continue those when I'm done with the bottles.


----------



## enveed1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am back and I can tell you right now, my hair has grown over an inch since I started taking these pills..I have been measuring and I am very impressed.It is actually very thick and curly at the roots. I am really happy so far. I told you'll that I would keep you posted. Be back soon. Dynasty hair vitamins.


----------



## baddison (Nov 11, 2009)

Eniva Vibe
Nioxin Recharging Complex
Calcium
Iron
Biotin 300mcg

Yup  Done for the day!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

Took my vitamins for the evening.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

SunnyDee said:


> Same here!
> 
> I've changed my daily intake to:
> 
> ...


 
I just went through my list also and I know that I will be cutting my vitamin regimen in half myself. I feel like I am swallowing wayyy to many vitamins on a daily basis and I'm starting to have some very sharp stomach pains. All these vitamins are a  for me.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 12, 2009)

Checking in, I took everything today! And yesterday, even though I didn't check in then.

But I realized that three monts are almost up, and I haven't noticed anything different really. My hair is still inching along, growing as slow as you please. My skin is not glowing. I'm still tired alllll the time. 
My nails grow faster, and that's it.  
Has anyone else been seeing any benefits?


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 12, 2009)

Took mine today


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 12, 2009)

checking in


----------



## cutenss (Nov 12, 2009)

Done


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 12, 2009)

Took my vitamins!


----------



## Britt (Nov 12, 2009)

_I took my vits... been steadily taking them daily _


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, ladies. I haven't checked in for a while. I went away to visit family and wasn't taking my supplements daily even though I packed them. 

I took my morning supplements and my egg shake for the day. I'll report back after I take my evening supplements.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 12, 2009)

Since the last time I posted I have been taking my vita. supplements every day!


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 12, 2009)

anybody drinking protein shakes?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2009)

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 13, 2009)

I took the last of my supplements about 45 minutes ago.

And I added a new one today - Nordic Naturals fish oil.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 13, 2009)

Took them for the day.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 13, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> anybody drinking protein shakes?


 

I'm not drinking protein shakes but I have been taking Chlorella and Spirulina and they are both great sources of protien.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, Ladies! 

So far I've taken the following:

Pure Skin supplement
EPO
Fish oil
Flax seed oil
Egg Shake

I just started taking fish oil yesterday and it doesn't taste bad at all. I'll check back in after I take my chlorella and Primal Defense.

ETA: I add 24 drops of CellFood to my bottle of water each day. I know I forget to mention it, but I take it daily and I don't even take a sip of water before adding my CellFood.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 13, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2009)

I took my vitamins for today already.


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, I haven't checked in a while... I took everything for today...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

Checking in! Took everything for today, and for yesterday too.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 13, 2009)

Just took my chlorella and Primal Defense. I'm done for the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 14, 2009)

checking in for the day


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

Checking in: took all my vitamins for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 15, 2009)

i have been taking mine even though i have not been checking in.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 15, 2009)

Checking in..took mine.


----------



## lynnstar (Nov 15, 2009)

Just checking in


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

Took my vitamins for today already.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 15, 2009)

checking in


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be taking mine in a few hours. I'm thinking about adding one more thing to my vitamin regime. I take:

(1) multivitamin
(2) silica pills (World Organic Silica 500)
(2) Omega-3 fish oil concentrate with evening primrose and flaxseed oils
(1/2 teaspoon) MSM powder

Unfortunately biotin breaks me out and I haven't found a way around that (including upping my water intake). 

Any suggestions as to something else I can take?


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 15, 2009)

Still been taking them...upped my biotin to 3,000 mcg


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 15, 2009)

Checking in!
Took everything yesterday, and today!


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 15, 2009)

took mine for today


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 15, 2009)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 16, 2009)

Took mine for the day!


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 16, 2009)

Took mine!

Green Superfoods shake
Milk Thistle
Grape Seed Extract
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active Multi-V


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2009)

Took some of my vitamins for the day and will be taking my oil vitamins later this evening.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 16, 2009)

Took em earlier today


----------



## baddison (Nov 16, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex...

Yup  , I'm ontop of this!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 16, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 16, 2009)

just bought new hair vitamins today cant wait for my shen min but i did take my pills today


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay I'm late. Joining. I started taking GNC Ultranourish hair about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 16, 2009)

Just took the last of my supplements for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

I forgot to update - I took the last of my vitamins last night too. None yet for today though.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 17, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 17, 2009)

Took supplements for the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 17, 2009)

checking in!


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 17, 2009)

Took mine! Gonna start ACV pills now

Green Superfoods shake
Milk Thistle
Grape Seed Extract
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active Multi-V


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm good for the day, took my vits.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 17, 2009)

Took my vitamins


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 17, 2009)

Took all my supplements.


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 18, 2009)

checking in..


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 18, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 18, 2009)

took mine!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2009)

checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 18, 2009)

took mine for the morning


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 18, 2009)

Checking in...I even got a coworker cleaning out her Vitamin cabinet!


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 18, 2009)

checking in...................


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 18, 2009)

Checking in..took mine


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so pathetic, I haven't taken mine since the last time I checked in.  And I don't even have a justifiable excuse. 

I'm going to take them right now. 

I'll check back in after I'm done.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 18, 2009)

Took them for the day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, I took Multi, ALA, NAC, and Vit C.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 19, 2009)

I almost forgot to check in. I took all my vitamins for 11-18-09.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Took some of my vitamins for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 19, 2009)

checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Took the remainder of my vitamins this afternoon.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 19, 2009)

checkin' in


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 20, 2009)

I took all my supplements for Thursday.


----------



## aprilbiz (Nov 20, 2009)

I have not been checking in regularly, but I have been taking my vits everyday!  I up'd my biotin from 1000 mcg to 5000 mcg so we'll see how that goes.  I also added 1000 mcg of flaxseed, but I'll be up'ing that to 3000 mcg starting next week.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't checked in in a good minute, but I promise, I've been taking mine every day! 
I'll try to start checking in again too.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 20, 2009)

Took my vit./supplements for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 20, 2009)

I took mine today.
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active
Grape Seed Extract
Milk THistle
Had my Green Vibrance Superfoods shake this morning.


----------



## determineddiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all Im new tothe site but would like to join in. The only thing I'm taking right now is fish oil, and biotin

any suggestions for a good hair vitamin? I'm natural since 10/2008
but my hair seems to be thin when i flat iron it.  I also have been noticing that i have some breakage in the top of my head. Help I'm getting discouraged.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 20, 2009)

I took a protein shake so far.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 20, 2009)

i took mine


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2009)

I took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 20, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 20, 2009)

checkin' in for today


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 21, 2009)

took liquid MSM yesterday


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2009)

Took mine...


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have NOT been good about checking in...   But I HAVE been good about takin em! 

Took em


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 22, 2009)

Took supp./vit.already.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 22, 2009)

Checking in...took mine today. I missed 2 days


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2009)

Took mine this afternoon.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 23, 2009)

Checking in for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 23, 2009)

Taken for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

Took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 23, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 23, 2009)

Took Biotin, Vitamin C, and NAC last night.  Be back later once I take today's supps.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 23, 2009)

Took nothing over the weekend but I took mine today.  Seems the work routine helps


----------



## determineddiva (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok I took my biotin, vit E, Nioxin,  fish oil and B12
Happy Hair growing ladies


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

Took the rest of my vitamins a few minutes ago.


----------



## baddison (Nov 23, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex...

Still taking regularly....


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 23, 2009)

I took all my supplements for the day.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 24, 2009)

Taken my vita./suppl. for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 24, 2009)

checking in for the day!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 24, 2009)

Took my vitamins, only yesterday ran out of chlorella so got to go buy more today.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 24, 2009)

Took my vitamins.  I lied and added some more, following a regimen I found on here


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2009)

Checking in: took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been faithfully taking the boat load of pills and juices and oils. Don't see a difference yet really for hair growth. We have been doing this since October, anyone see anything notworthy yet?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2009)

Kimdionneca said:


> I have been faithfully taking the boat load of pills and juices and oils. Don't see a difference yet really for hair growth. We have been doing this since October, anyone see anything notworthy yet?


You really should give it at least 90 days to 6 months or more. Taking vitamins consistently takes a while before you start to see notable results. Be patient and consistent and watch for it. I am planning no less than 6 months to assess my vitamin progress. Results show up faster in nails than hair.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been terrible at not checking in but ive been taking my vits


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 26, 2009)

Took them for the day.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Nov 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You really should give it at least 90 days to 6 months or more. Taking vitamins consistently takes a while before you start to see notable results. Be patient and consistent and watch for it. I am planning no less than 6 months to assess my vitamin progress. Results show up faster in nails than hair.


 

I guess I have seen results in my nails. They are really strong right now. I know that if your nails are growing your hair is growing, but I am so impatient!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 26, 2009)

Checking in for the last few days.


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 26, 2009)

Checking in for the month! Been taking all my pills regularly every morning!
Might add another 2 Spirulina tablets to the evening so I can get more of a effect. 
Planning on texlaxing again tomorrow morning!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2009)

Took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## laurend (Nov 26, 2009)

Haven't checked in for a while.  Taking vits everyday, however, I haven't been faithful to my V8 everyday.  Back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 27, 2009)

Wednesday I had a protein shake.

Thursday, I took Multi, NAC, Vit C, and ALA.


I'm trying to get back on the wagon.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2009)

Took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 27, 2009)

Took vit./supp. for the day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 28, 2009)

Just took NAC, Vit C, ALA.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 28, 2009)

checkin' in


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 28, 2009)

took half of mine already...


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 28, 2009)

took my msm yesterday and about to take it now


----------



## baddison (Nov 28, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex...

Taken!


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 28, 2009)

Today so far NAC, Vit C.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 28, 2009)

Haven't checked in lately...but still doing the following daily w/food 

2 - Maxi Hair 
2 - Fish,Borage, Flaxseed Capsules 
3 - Coconut Oil Capsules


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 29, 2009)

Took multi and another 2 Vit C.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 29, 2009)

checking in for today


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 30, 2009)

Checking in for today.


----------



## angenoir (Nov 30, 2009)

Started on spirulina about 3 weeks ago. Wow! Its really boosting my energy levels and my skin really does look clearer....


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 30, 2009)

Checking in for the day. It's my goal to check in at least once daily


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 30, 2009)

checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 30, 2009)

checking in for the am pills


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 30, 2009)

Forgot to check in for yesterday evening, I took 2 more Vit C's, a multi, NAC, and L-Lysine. I'll come back later w/ todays supps.


----------



## LIKI51 (Nov 30, 2009)

Checkin in to say I took my multi


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow ,  I missed this thread I think.  I'm in.  I will get back on my supplements tomorrow


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 30, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 1, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 1, 2009)

checking in


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been taking Nioxin vits and I'm on my 3rd month. So far, I haven't noticed a difference but I'm at 11 weeks post and my ng is wild...so maybe something is happening.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 1, 2009)

checking in!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 1, 2009)

took my vits.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 2, 2009)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## baddison (Dec 2, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex...

Still at it!!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 2, 2009)

Shen Min 
Biotin
hair skin and nails vitamins 
vitamin d,e
garlic


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 2, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 2, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 2, 2009)

took mine!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Dec 2, 2009)

Took mine this morning...i've been slacking a bit.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 3, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 3, 2009)

checking in!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 3, 2009)

checking in


----------



## polished07 (Dec 3, 2009)

Took my vits ladies! back on board


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 4, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 4, 2009)

Checking in for Monday through Wednesday.  I didn't take any supps yesterday.  I'll get back to it today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 4, 2009)

took mine today!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 4, 2009)

been takin mine every day!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 4, 2009)

missed last night  today i took them


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 4, 2009)

Today took Zinc, Iron, Biotin, Vit C, NAC.


----------



## sunkissedbronze (Dec 5, 2009)

Im in !! I soo need this I have sooo many vitamins determined to grow my hair but I NEVER EVER TAKE THEM ( sorry for the caps I am just frustrated about my slacking) I will definitely be on this but question should I run out and by that cap energy pill or should I just stick with the viviscal, HF 37 , pre natals , .........etc. that I have.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 5, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 5, 2009)

checking in


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 5, 2009)

Checking in for the last few days.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 5, 2009)

Took my nioxin today.


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 5, 2009)

checking in..


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm back to taking my vitamins again.  I stopped for like a week because they were making me gag.  Mostly the fish oil pill.  

I've noticed two difference since taking my pills:

1.  My nails feel much stronger
2.  My skin looks a lot clearer.  However, I have been drinking tons of water, and I have also been using a toner that has helped keep my skin cleaner.  

But I do think the vitamins serve a purpose.  I went to the doctor and my blood pressure was down tremendously.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Checking In.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 6, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 7, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 7, 2009)

Checking in for yesterday.  I took Vit C and NAC yesterday.  I'll check in for today later on.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 7, 2009)

took my green superfoods and multi today.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 7, 2009)

checking in


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 7, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 7, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 8, 2009)

Checking in, I took: Multi, Biotin, NAC, and Vit C.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 8, 2009)

Checking in..


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 8, 2009)

Took mt vitamins.  My nails are growing like crazy.  They are still thin but I am filing alot.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 8, 2009)

So far I took Multi, Biotin, NAC, Vit C, and ALA.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 8, 2009)

LIKI51 said:


> Took mt vitamins. My nails are growing like crazy. They are still thin but I am filing alot.


 
Yeah, mine are growing in too.  They're noticeably stronger.  I slacked on my supps off an on for about a week or so maybe but I'm back on track. I'm hoping it didn't throw me off much, but based on my nails, I'm guessing it didn't.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 8, 2009)

sunkissedbronze said:


> Im in !! I soo need this I have sooo many vitamins determined to grow my hair but I NEVER EVER TAKE THEM ( sorry for the caps I am just frustrated about my slacking) I will definitely be on this but question should I run out and by that cap energy pill or should I just stick with the viviscal, HF 37 , pre natals , .........etc. that I have.


 
This challenege is actually ending in a few weeks but you can continue on if you'd like.  Hopefully, myself or someone else will start a fresh one for 2010.  It sounds like you have a lot of supps already so perhaps you shouldn't add anymore until you use some of what you have.  I'm no vitamin expert though so your your doc could probably tell you better than I ever could.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 8, 2009)

werenumber2 said:


> I'll be taking mine in a few hours. I'm thinking about adding one more thing to my vitamin regime. I take:
> 
> (1) multivitamin
> (2) silica pills (World Organic Silica 500)
> ...


 
I know i'm laaaaaaaate as heck seeing this post. erplexed.  I'm sooo sorry for not responding to this sooner.  

IF you don't want to take biotin, maybe you can add an amino acid to your supplement regimen.  As the moment I'm taking NAC.  It's N-acetyl-cysteine or something like that.  So far so good.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 9, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 9, 2009)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## baddison (Dec 9, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
Nioxin Recharging Complex...


Checking in!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 9, 2009)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 9, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Yeah, mine are growing in too. They're noticeably stronger. I slacked on my supps off an on for about a week or so maybe but I'm back on track. I'm hoping it didn't throw me off much, but based on my nails, I'm guessing it didn't.


 
I wished I would have done this earlier in the year!  I hope the nail growth isn't the only thing.  I would love my hair to be longer too.  Are they gonna do another Vit/Suppl challenge for 2010?


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh yeah, took my Multivitamin and the Green superfoods shake


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 10, 2009)

LIKI51 said:


> I wished I would have done this earlier in the year! I hope the nail growth isn't the only thing. I would love my hair to be longer too. Are they gonna do another Vit/Suppl challenge for 2010?


 

I'm hoping so!  If someone else doesn't start one, I surely will.  This is helping me to remain on track.  I slacked off slightly but I'm still doing better than I'd be doing without this challenge.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 10, 2009)

I took, multi, NAC, Biotin, Vit C, and Iron.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 10, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 10, 2009)

Checking in...


----------



## baddison (Dec 10, 2009)

Eniva VIBE
Women's Ultimate Calcium
Iron
(_Nioxin Recharging Complex_) FINISHED
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*



 Checking in!!  I started Nioxin Recharging Complex on Sept 13th.  It has been 90-consequtive days and I am quite pleased with the growth I got.  However, just not feeling the $40 bucks this time.  My final relaxer for 2009 is next week.  I will have pics at that time.  On Dec. 13th, I will be switching to GNC Ultra Nourish Hair as my growth supplement.  I will take that until my next relaxer in April.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 11, 2009)

Took: NAC, Vit. C, Biotin


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 11, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## baddison (Dec 12, 2009)

baddison said:


> Eniva VIBE
> Women's Ultimate Calcium
> Iron
> (_Nioxin Recharging Complex_) FINISHED
> ...


 

Did some more research, and making some more changes....
So....starting tomorrow, Dec. 13th, my NEW Vitamin regimen will be:

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula* (wow! for me this is the ultimate ultimate multivitamin.  It has everything I'm looking for!!! , and its not a "horse-pill"!)
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 12, 2009)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been worse about checking in than about taking my supplements but need to continue to improve.  Just received and began to use Cap'Energy as an expriment so I'll cut out my regular B vitamin supplement.  I've taken half of my supplements today so I need to get moving on the next dose.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 12, 2009)

Checkin' in...lovin' my progress...

Maxi-Hair Vitamins -consistently used for over a year 
Flax,Borage, Omega Capsules - consistently used for over a year 
Coconut Oil Capsules - started using them 2 months ago


----------



## jturner7156 (Dec 12, 2009)

Checking in as well...still taking 3,000 mcg biotin. Will up it to 5,000 when I run out. B-complex and flaxseed.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 12, 2009)

Still taking all my vitamins, but ran out of Chlorella. So haven't taken that for 2 days, but I will get some more tomorrow


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 13, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 13, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## laurend (Dec 13, 2009)

Checking in.  Took all my vitamins today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 14, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 14, 2009)

Took mine!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 14, 2009)

checking in


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 15, 2009)

About to take my last dose for the day so I've gotten them all in


----------



## baddison (Dec 15, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

....


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 15, 2009)

checking in


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 15, 2009)

checking in for this am


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 15, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 15, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 15, 2009)

checking in! Added in Fish oils daily!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 15, 2009)

Took my vitamins!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## baddison (Dec 16, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*


Here! Here!


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Taking my vit/supps right now


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 16, 2009)

checking in


----------



## jturner7156 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been taking mine...biotin, b-complaex, flax


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 16, 2009)

Checking in for the last few days.


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 17, 2009)

I took my supplements yesterday, but I'm a bit behind today.  Will focus on doing better tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in ive added Carlsons fish oil to my vitamin stash boy it hard to swallow


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 17, 2009)

checkin in for last night and this am


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 17, 2009)

Took mine, 

GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active 
Green Superfoods Shake
Milk Thistle
Fibroid Herbs


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I have been slacking on reporting in, but I have been taking
Nioxin
vit E
Biotin
Iron
Simply One Multi

Happy Holidays


----------



## Sade' (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi ladies... am still taking:

Biotin
L-Lysine
Cranberry Extract
Garlic
B-Complex
Multi-V

I will admit that I have missed a few days here and there :-(


----------



## Sade' (Dec 17, 2009)

OH and Phyto-Vitamins! I think that's enough LOL


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been taking my vitamins, and bought some more chlorella!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 18, 2009)

checkin in for last night and this am. I added spirulina to the mix last night so now I'm on
Biotin,msm,garlic,NAC,L-Glutahione, still need some vit c


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 18, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

Checking in!!


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 18, 2009)

took mine!


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 18, 2009)

Checking In!
Nioxin 
Biotin
Vit E
Iron- 2x daily
Simply One multi-vitamin

Ladies is there anything else you can think of? my hair is very thin especially at the hair line. 

TIA


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 18, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 18, 2009)

determineddiva said:


> Checking In!
> Nioxin
> Biotin
> Vit E
> ...


 
The egg shake increases thickness.


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 18, 2009)

checkin in..


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 18, 2009)

Took my vitamins.


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 19, 2009)

I took my morning supplements..


----------



## baddison (Dec 19, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

Checking in, too.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 19, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 19, 2009)

Checking in for tonight


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 19, 2009)

Kimdionneca said:


> Took my vitamins.



Wow your hair is coming along! Keep up the great work


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 20, 2009)

Checking in.  I've been terrible about my vitamins since Thanksgiving.  So off and on. 

I took my Vit C, NAC, multi, Iron, Biotin.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Lovelili,
What exactly is the egg shake? Your hair is soooo beautiful! and healthy looking. I will post some pics of my hair. I think I will put them on fotki. I'm trying not to get discouraged and slap a relaxer in it. I dont have many choices of styles because the lenght of it. Wish me luck to say no to creamy crack


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 20, 2009)

checking in, i took my vitamins today YAY


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 20, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Checking in for Sat.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Checking in for Today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 21, 2009)

checkin in for this am and last night


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 21, 2009)

i have not checked in in a while, but i've been keeping up.  checkin' in for the am!


----------



## baddison (Dec 21, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

.....here, here....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Checking in..


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Checking in


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 21, 2009)

Still taking my vitamins, just bad about checking in lately.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 21, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 21, 2009)

Checking In >>>> Good night LHCF Family


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 21, 2009)

checkin' in for tonight


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 22, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies, What is chorella? What is it good for? Is it something that I can buy at health food store?

Thanks everyone


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 22, 2009)

This is my last day with the Challenge before I travel for the holidays.  I have no before or afters to post but I can definitely tell the difference in my energy level and my nails are growing like crazy.  This has been a great way to get rid of my stash. 

Have a merry Christmas LHCFers!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 22, 2009)

Checking in! Ladies when are we doing the pic comparisons? I relax 2mrw after a 13 wk stretch not much by LHCF standards but it's a step


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 22, 2009)

determineddiva said:


> Ladies, What is chorella? What is it good for? Is it something that I can buy at health food store?
> 
> Thanks everyone


  Here's a few threads on it HTH! I'm taking Spirulina but thinking of chlorella also

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329287 (LONG ONE 541 PAGES LONG!)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=31351

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=350727

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-126308.html (old 2007 thread)


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm checking in...have been taking my supplements for the last few days but have been out of town and away from the computer.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

Checking In....Have a peaceful sleep LHCF sisters


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you BellaLunie, I will definitely do some reading and research. Be Blessed





BellaLunie said:


> Here's a few threads on it HTH! I'm taking Spirulina but thinking of chlorella also
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329287 (LONG ONE 541 PAGES LONG!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 23, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 23, 2009)

Checking in, it's been a while.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 23, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 23, 2009)

checking in for last night i forgot my vitamins at home this morning


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

checking in....haven't skipped a beat!!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 23, 2009)

Still taking my vitamins.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 23, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 24, 2009)

checking in for last night and this morning!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 24, 2009)

Bought silica and fenugreek(Vitamin World is having a sale) Plan to add that to the mix next week. Took mine for tonight


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 25, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 26, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## laurend (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't missed a day since starting this challenge.  Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 26, 2009)

Checking in


----------



## baddison (Dec 26, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

Checking in, too.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 26, 2009)

checking in for pm set


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 28, 2009)

Checking in for 12/27 nioxin biotin vit e iron


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 28, 2009)

Checking in for Saturday and Sunday. I only took half my supplements on Friday.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 28, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 28, 2009)

I suck.  I've officially fell off the wagon w/ this challenge.  


ETA:  Okay, to make myself feel better about falling off the wagon, I just took some supps.

Vit C, NAC, ALA, Iron, & Super B-Complex.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 28, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> I suck. I've officially fell off the wagon w/ this challenge.
> 
> ETA: Okay, to make myself feel better about falling off the wagon, I just took some supps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 28, 2009)

Kimdionneca said:


> Esq.2B said:
> 
> 
> > I suck. I've officially fell off the wagon w/ this challenge.
> ...


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 28, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> I guess we'll make December 31st the official last date, then myself or someone can start a new one for next year?



 

I'm disappointed in you  Some days I'm the only checking in

Are we doing the photo reveals? I just relaxed and mines in my profile. This challenge is what I need hopefully you'll start another one


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 28, 2009)

checking in


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 29, 2009)

checking in


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 29, 2009)

checking in for this morning...


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 29, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Kimdionneca said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we'll make December 31st the official last date, then myself or someone can start a new one for next year?
> ...


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 29, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 29, 2009)

Just took Iron, Vit C, NAC, and ALA.


----------



## laurend (Dec 29, 2009)

Checking took all my vits today.  I haven't missed a day yet!!!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 30, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 30, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 30, 2009)

Took Vit C, NAC, ALA, and Iron.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 30, 2009)

checkin in


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 30, 2009)

^^ I just realized you referenced photo reveals in your last post!  I'm so slow!  I totally missed that! 

I guess we can start posting pics tomorrow and hopefully everyone will have posted by the end of weekend? I realize it's a Holiday so some people may not log on until next week or so .  What cha think?


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh and I just took some more supps:  Biotin, and Super B-complex.


----------



## baddison (Dec 30, 2009)

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega: Maximum Nutrition Formula*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair*
*Iron*

Checking In.....Tomorrow ENDS this fabulous mini-challenge for us all!!  Woot! Woot!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 30, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 31, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> ^^ I just realized you referenced photo reveals in your last post!  I'm so slow!  I totally missed that!
> 
> I guess we can start posting pics tomorrow and hopefully everyone will have posted by the end of weekend? I realize it's a Holiday so some people may not log on until next week or so .  What cha think?



 its okay. The only reason I have mine is bc I relaxed. I washed last night and I also took some pics. I'm getting real bad with that


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 31, 2009)

checkin' in for the am.  this may have been my best challenge yet, as far as consistency and follow through.  i don't have progress pics as i'm transitioning and doing gradual trims.  i will continue on w/ the next challenge.  

i took gnc woman's multivitamin and gnc hair, skin, nails.  i have a good amount of new growth.  i definitely see a difference in my nails.  before, they used to be very weak. now, they are stronger.  if a nail breaks, i notice that it grows back quickly (this could also be due to me saturating my nails w/ vitamin e a few times a week).


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 31, 2009)

So far today I took NAC, Vit C, ALA, and Iron.

If anyone wants to start posting pics, please feel free!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 31, 2009)

checking in

here are my pics

9/02/09 Beginning of my LCHF and Vitamin journey






12/24/09 Got relaxer on 12/23





back view





12/30/09
(sorry my bathroom was foggy)





STG: Full APL by next relaxer

great job ladies! Hopefully we can do the challenge for another 3 mos


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are my pics.... not much progress but good enough for me

October-December 09


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 1, 2010)

LovingLengths said:


> Here are my pics.... not much progress but good enough for me
> 
> October-December 09



What? That is GREAT progress!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm gonna try to post my pics today or tomorrow.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd post pics, but there's nothing to show. I've had trims recently, so my hair is actually shorter than it was in October.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay, here are my before and after pics: 

October 09






I fell off the wagon towards the end of the challenge but I'm going to try to be more consistent for the 2010 challenge since I do see a little progress in there. I used two different bras in each pic since I can't find the bra that I wore for the original pic for some strange reason.   I'm hoping for be BSL in 2010 so I'm gonna stay consistent w/ my supps.

  Hope to see all of you ladies in the 2010 challenge thread.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 3, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Okay, here are my before and after pics:
> 
> October 09
> 
> ...


 

Looking good. Can you please send me a link to the 2010 challenge


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you!!  I'm late seeing this.  I think I saw you in the other thread sometime during the last couple of days.  If not, I'll post the link here.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431672

Okay, here's the link.   I'll PM it to you too!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't want to blow dry or flat iron my hair again so soon after my last time which was Dec. 16th you can see my progress in my pikistrip.Also in my profile I have a photo album with more pics of my hair. Or here is two pics that are bigger. Also sorry they are so big this is my first time posting pics.

This is a pic from Oct 26th the hair was starting to grow in.





This is a pic from Dec 16th when I did a self trim. I am so proud, of it even though it's a little crooked. But it grew in much
better.


----------



## determineddiva (Jan 7, 2010)

Kimdionneca said:


> I didn't want to blow dry or flat iron my hair again so soon after my last time which was Dec. 16th you can see my progress in my pikistrip.Also in my profile I have a photo album with more pics of my hair. Or here is two pics that are bigger. Also sorry they are so big this is my first time posting pics.
> 
> 
> This is a pic from Oct 26th the hair was starting to grow in.
> ...


 
What progress your hair has made. I cant wait for my hair to grow. I seem to be a slow grower, even though people tell me its grown a lot.
 Your hair looks so much healthier, which I'm sure is one of your goals.Way to go


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 19, 2010)

determineddiva said:


> What progress your hair has made. I cant wait for my hair to grow. I seem to be a slow grower, even though people tell me its grown a lot.
> Your hair looks so much healthier, which I'm sure is one of your goals.Way to go


 

Thank you, 

for the encouragement, I still have a long way to go and hopefully I can maintain it. I think mine is like yours I only get about a 1/2 inch a month. But I'm doing my best to hang onto what grows.  Do you have any pics or a fotki? I would love to see your hair. If you don't PM me when you do.


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 28, 2010)

I just took my vitamins and supplements for the day.


----------

